# How Many Christians On This Site?



## suedonimn (Mar 14, 2009)

*Just curious how many... no debate, no squabble, just let me know you are here.*


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't been to church in a really long time, but I am still.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, and I have been for quite a few.
Peace


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm an astronomer, but I haven't looked at the sky in a really long time.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 15, 2009)

Count me me in.


----------



## BooRadley (Mar 15, 2009)

Sub Zero said:


> Count me me in.


Me, too.


----------



## FollyFool (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes sir.Im in.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 15, 2009)

Another one here.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

jesus is a cool dude...


----------



## Brazko (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a Christian by Blood, Not Relations


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I AM a Christian, its better to be saved than sorry. 

We are only alive because God choose Us to be. 

I believe its time for the believers to bring back the Kingdom of God. 

~PEACE~


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 15, 2009)

I am also a Christian.


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 15, 2009)

Same here.

When I look around and see how beautiful the world is, I have a hard time believing that it just happened by accident.


----------



## daddygreenfingers (Mar 15, 2009)

yeh i am but not been to chur for a long time soz


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 15, 2009)

Another Christian here. I am not "religious" mind you, I have my faith.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 15, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Same here.
> 
> When I look around and see how beautiful the world is, I have a hard time believing that it just happened by accident.


There are no accidents.

We are all merely puppets hung upon God's unending divine strings.


----------



## pamaris (Mar 16, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> There are no accidents.
> 
> We are all merely puppets hung upon God's unending divine strings.


TeaTree, no offense or anything (really) but since you are not a Christian, I don't see what you can add to this particular thread. It's a thread for Christians to say "hey I am a Christian"... Being ridiculed doesn't bother me personally, but it is a complete waste of my time to read insults directed at "people like me", and that is annoying. No hard feelings- but please could you stick with debate threads if that is what you want to do (debate or insult).

Or we could just open a thread inviting ridicule, and perhaps you can post your disparaging thoughts about us there. I just don't like my time wasted because I have a lot of responsibilities.

-----

OH I nearly forgot-- I am one! I do not attend church though (as it is not necessary). I do have some wild and wacky ideas and experiences.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a Christian too, and I'm not sure why you were so offended by his statement. Didn't seem anti religion to me.


----------



## vapor85 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a christian. I bet there are a lot more of us on here but they just don't want to admit it because of all the malicious christian haters that are on RIU.


----------



## pickleslinger (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm Christian, but then I watched Zeitgeist and felt dumb, sorry Tito


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 16, 2009)

Penecostal here representin', yo.


----------



## justatoker (Mar 16, 2009)

shoudnt the title be "how many hippocrytes" ? lol.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 16, 2009)

justatoker said:


> shoudnt the title be "how many hippocrytes" ? lol.


*You must be a publicist, always trying to change the authors title. Please do not post on this thread again.*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2009)

Token - Thats kinda chicken $h. I you don't have anything good to say, then don't say anything. Personally if I don't feel that I can add to a thread then I just won't post. But then again I rarely feel the need to debase others because of their beliefs.
Peace


----------



## x15 (Mar 16, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Just curious how many... no debate, no squabble, just let me know you are here.*



yup.

Genesis 2:15: "The Lord God took the man, put him in the Garden of Eden to work it, take care of it." 

Genesis 1:31: God saw all that he had made, and it was very good 


that's how I see it


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 17, 2009)

Amen x15. That about sums it up for me too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2009)

x15 - Nice reference. I tend to not reply to threads like this as there always seems to be someone willing to pitch the "hate" fast ball at you as soon as you hold up your hand. "Be nicer than you have to be, everyone is fighting their own Dragon". I'm not sure who said this or even if its a verified quote - but it is something I always try to live by.
Peace -


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 17, 2009)

we are the world


----------



## Ichi (Mar 17, 2009)

we are the children.


----------



## x15 (Mar 17, 2009)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> x15 - Nice reference. I tend to not reply to threads like this as there always seems to be someone willing to pitch the "hate" fast ball at you as soon as you hold up your hand. "Be nicer than you have to be, everyone is fighting their own Dragon". I'm not sure who said this or even if its a verified quote - but it is something I always try to live by.
> Peace -



yeah, same here. it is obvious everyone in here is passionate about growing n thought I could learn a thing or two, but, saw this thread in the "New Post" list n couldn't resist 

>"Be nicer than you have to be, everyone is fighting their own Dragon"


yup. agreed
(btw, I don't have a dragon, I have a den of them)


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 17, 2009)

Ichi said:


> we are the children.


 We are the ones that make a brighter day,...
Ichi, thats a pretty cool avatar. Love them old flicks.


----------



## Stokes (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya Bro another here....Good to see so many fellow brother's and maybe sister's here, growin and smokin the tree of life<--- (refered too in ancient hebrew text)


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 18, 2009)

im the antichrist


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> im the antichrist


*Cool... FUCK YOU!!!! IN YOUR NECK. Please do not post on this thread again.*


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry I cant do that.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 18, 2009)

jesus <3s you


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 18, 2009)

I will stand up here, my faith has been waning, but i still know he's there for me

and homegrown, if you believe we are blind hypocrites, "contributing" to this thread serves no purpose for the atheist agenda we are not persecuting, do not persecute us or you are what many atheists seem to hate


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> jesus <3s you


*Jesus Loves you too... and I hope you didn't take it personally, I have always wanted to say that to the ol'AC. We will all Prey... I mean Pray for you.*


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 18, 2009)

smartsoverambition said:


> we are blind hypocrites,


you said that, not me.


smartsoverambition said:


> "contributing" to this thread serves no purpose for the atheist agenda we are not persecuting, do not persecute us or you are what many atheists seem to hate


it was a joke


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 18, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> you said that, not me.
> 
> it was a joke


Lol clever use of omission

And your placement of the joke was not exactly what i would call optimal


----------



## HappySack (Mar 18, 2009)

If I could just touch the hem of his robe.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

smartsoverambition said:


> I will stand up here, my faith has been waning, but i still know he's there for me
> 
> and homegrown, if you believe we are blind hypocrites, "contributing" to this thread serves no purpose for the atheist agenda we are not persecuting, do not persecute us or you are what many atheists seem to hate


*We are all hypocrites, and liars... the second one especially if you deny the first. Faith will wax and wane your whole life, I can only encourage you to keep talking and walking with God everyday. I Pray for you often, and now you know... atheists beware you will get extra Prayers, by extra I mean I will mention you by screen name... your scared now.*


*By the way I am sarchotic... and I am not below making up words, and "coining" phrases. sarchotic adj. relating to or suffering from sarcasm. n. a sarchotic person. I love a living language.*


----------



## shadau (Mar 18, 2009)

i have been chrisend :/ although i dont have an understanding of christianity! i am more spiritual


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 18, 2009)

Millions and Billions and Trillions???


----------



## x15 (Mar 18, 2009)

talking to shamans in mexico and in the u.s., Jesus Christ seems like the most common ally in the entheogenic realm, I know he is for me.

anyone ever read the Good Friday experiment?
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,830527,00.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFMB7dPk-k

John W. Montgomery writes about this in one of his books


----------



## x15 (Mar 18, 2009)

a quote from the Times aryicle:

"...Others feel that the church should not quickly dismiss anything that has the power to deepen faith. Dr. W. T. Stace, of Princeton, one of the nation's foremost students of mysticism, believes that LSD can change lives for the better. "The fact that the experience was induced by drugs has no bearing on its validity,..."


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 18, 2009)

*Brings to mind what I have always said. Drugs have brought more people to God than all the preachers combined. Have you ever been so wasted you begged God to help you make it, and "I will never do it again, I PROMISE.", the next day or weekend you are right there again. So have I, and I am positive many more in the world have. There is also an enlightening aspect to drug taking, a lot of self reflection, and if you have the right mindset you will probably not hate yourself, at least not all the time. This counts for both bullies and victims, as the victim often is confused and may blame themselves for things that happened in the past. I have much experience in the whole abuse, abuser conundrum... anywho, my train of thought gone and done derailed...*


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe in God, Jesus is my teacher and savior, but I don't flock to any religions.


----------



## pamaris (Mar 19, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> There is also an enlightening aspect to drug taking, a lot of self reflection, and if you have the right mindset you will probably not hate yourself, at least not all the time.


I totally agree with this. I don't do manufactured chemicals anymore (except prescriptions I don't like  )but when I did, many years ago, the ecstasy was the bomb (doesn't everyone say that). Well I remember going to a rave and having this wild visionary spiritual experience... the angels were singing etc etc. Then it occurred to me oh, my God... this is what heaven will be like... actually it will be better (!! ?? !!). It was then that I realized that we will indeed not be sitting on clouds singing 'Just as I am'. About a year later I had the following dream:

(Off to dig up my 1995 journal)

It was a vision type dream- by that I mean the light & colors were out of this world and it was all more real than what we usually call reality. Anyway it was simple- just a view of good and evil and the end of the world (that I believe this generation will see). Specifically, I was on a grassy plain, but when I looked down the ground was dried up, desolate, barren and cracked. Well immediately I looked up, and rolling thunder and violent clouds were rushing towards me. I pointed & said to my brother who was standing next to me 'Look A--- look!' Suddenly as the clouds were about to envelop us, the cracks in the ground widened and the earth split. At this moment there was a visual separation of good & evil with good being represented as the glorious light of God which the clouds split open to reveal, and evil represented as demonic faces/ entities falling from heaven onto & into the desolate earth. Anyway as the earth split beneath me, I closed my eyes and heard the voice of God, and felt at the same time the euphoric rush similar to what one feels on ecstasy (but better). I intuitively knew that I was about to be received by the hand of God. Funnily enough, God said to me (don't you love when people say 'God told me' ha ha) He said 'What I have to give is better than drugs' (a message I desperately needed at the time). Meaning, literally what we are going to receive will feel better than the best rush even possible in this body on this earth. Anyway just as I was rushing towards the light of God, I woke up so I never got to actually see Him face to face.

Anyway I wrote that down, stopped doing "drugs" and put my life back together at that point. About 6 months later I had told no one about the dream. My brother (who was in the dream) told me about his final breakthrough acid trip. He described his vision at the peak and it was verbatim the exact same scenario as my dream. Right down to every detail. So... that was cool. 

I could write a book about my little personal spiritual experiences- on drugs & off... but really they are a gift from God to me to strengthen my faith, and pretty meaningless to other people. Especially atheists... when you say you have seen God and heard the voice of God, had dreams & seen visions they think you are bonkers (or just an imbecile with a low IQ apparently). They just don't understand that once God makes Himself known to a person, there is just no way to deny it. Nowhere to run, nowhere to hide. Most people don't have the kinds of (trippy) experiences I have had with God because that is not what they need. I am extremely intuitive & passionate, so these things are food to me.

Sorry... perhaps I should start a new thread. It's just that on this thread, like-minded people might be here so they might tolerate my excessively wordy posts.

All the best.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 19, 2009)

pamaris said:


> I totally agree with this. I don't do manufactured chemicals anymore (except prescriptions I don't like  )but when I did, many years ago, the ecstasy was the bomb (doesn't everyone say that). Well I remember going to a rave and having this wild visionary spiritual experience... the angels were singing etc etc. Then it occurred to me oh, my God... this is what heaven will be like... actually it will be better (!! ?? !!). It was then that I realized that we will indeed not be sitting on clouds singing 'Just as I am'. About a year later I had the following dream:
> 
> (Off to dig up my 1995 journal)
> 
> ...


*By all means, don't be shy you can share that here... I love to hear(read) testament, an dhow God enters people's lives. I had a similar experience, without drugs though. In 1992 (November 25th to be exact) I came home from school(college) it was a cold rainy day, and I had 31/2 hours to kill before my next class. I had a nice hot bowl of soup, got a little sleepy, so I decided to take a nap, well I had always been able to astral project, but had not done it in awhile. I started to float, but had to pee really bad. I thought "I have never opened(body eyes) my eyes while on the astral plain" so when I got up to pee I repeated over and over "remember to open your eyes". I went back and lay down in an instant I was right back where I had been, and it happened. I opened my eyes and saw the most brilliant color lights that seem to glow so bright that it all looked white, I turned my head and saw a bit of void, or absence of any light, but hollow appearing, the light moved to cover that, it happened again. Then I started to shake like I was cold, but I was not shivering. It was overwhelming, I had to stop looking and could not at first, but suddenly I was back. Now I sleep on my side or stomach, always have, after this experience I noticed my body was positioned exactly like Christ is depicted on the Cross. I had a peace about me and understood right then Christ is real and so is God. God pointed me to Christ, I believe that to this day. All that seemed to happen in a couple of minutes, just about as long as it took me to type the story, but when I looked at my clock almost 5 hours had past and I had totally missed class. I started reading everything on every religion I could get my hands on, and I have to say I am Christian still. *


----------



## x15 (Mar 19, 2009)

pamaris said:


> ...I don't do manufactured chemicals anymore... ecstasy was the bomb (doesn't everyone say that).


same here, ecstasy was/is wonderful but if it's not of pharmaceutical quality it can be speedy without the empathetic feelings





pamaris said:


> Well I remember going to a rave and having this wild visionary spiritual experience... the angels were singing etc etc. Then it occurred to me oh, my God... this is what heaven will be like...


certainly agree with this too! 

it's really too bad in our modern western society it is considered taboo or not polite to talk about such things. i've traveled to other places outside the u.s.a. where it's perfectly normal to discuss such things over a meal in a group setting.





pamaris said:


> It was a vision type dream...I closed my eyes and heard the voice of God, and felt at the same time the euphoric rush similar to what one feels on ecstasy...


yup. isn't it a beautiful thing?

I have found that this can happen with or without drugs also -- once you've seen that realm and maneuvered in it it can be triggered by sunsets, love, death, prayer, travel, cannabis, coffee...

this is one of my favorite verses in the bible:

I know a person in Christ, wrote Paul, who fourteen years ago was caught up to the third heavenwhether in the body or out of the body I do not know; God knows. And I know that such a personwhether in the body or out of the body I do not know; God knowswas caught up into Paradise and heard things that are not to be told, that no mortal is permitted to repeat (2 Cor 12:2-4).


edited for grammar/spelling


----------



## Kage (Mar 19, 2009)

i am a christian, and though it has little to do with my postings... i thought maybe this might be a good place to say this 
i know this isn't really appropriate, but i didn't know where else to go..... i was arrested and charged with possession of paraphernalia in a tiny little hick town.. i have paperwork to prove all of it if anyone doesn't believe me.... and i've got fines and court fees, around 1200$$ , and if i dont pay them i'm oging to have to go back to jail... i'm nineteen, stuck in this town, no car, no job, and even thoughn i'm allowed to live at home, my mom is against smoking and says "did the crime ,do the time"" and.. i just don't know where else to turn. i am posting everywhere.. i just don't know what else to do. private message me?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

I do enjoy reading about Christ. I am not Christian however just stopping in to see where this all goes.


----------



## x15 (Mar 19, 2009)

pamaris said:


> ...I could write a book about my little personal spiritual experiences- on drugs & off... but really they are a gift from God to me to strengthen my faith, and pretty meaningless to other people. Especially atheists... when you say you have seen God and heard the voice of God, had dreams & seen visions they think you are bonkers (or just an imbecile with a low IQ apparently).


not just atheists, christians can b this way also.

in regards to seeing spiritual visions, the science community is warming up to the idea & writing the science behind hidden dimensions that participants of ancient religions or users of ancient drugs like cannabis, mushrooms,...see on a regular basis & who have integrated into their normal life experiences 

science is catching up to what some have know all along 

reference:
http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=510772


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I do enjoy reading about Christ. I am not Christian however just stopping in to see where this all goes.


 *Thank you for stopping by... I'll be praying for you NG.*


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 19, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *We are all hypocrites, and liars... the second one especially if you deny the first. Faith will wax and wane your whole life, I can only encourage you to keep talking and walking with God everyday. I Pray for you often, and now you know... atheists beware you will get extra Prayers, by extra I mean I will mention you by screen name... your scared now.*
> 
> 
> *By the way I am sarchotic... and I am not below making up words, and "coining" phrases. sarchotic adj. relating to or suffering from sarcasm. n. a sarchotic person. I love a living language.*


Word i understand what your saying a mans righteousness is nothing but a filthy rag at the foot of god, and we all fall short of the glory of god, it is only by grace we are saved

See just by my last statement i have to pray to god now,


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Thank you for stopping by... I'll be praying for you NG.*


Thanks man a little good intention goes a long way


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 21, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *You must be a publicist, always trying to change the authors title. Please do not post on this thread again.*


Doubt it, I think a publicist would at least be able to spell hypocrite


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 21, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Doubt it, I think a publicist would at least be able to spell hypocrite


*Too lazy... they hire editors for that now. Could have used spell check though. However spell check did not catch it when I spelled right; RIGJT, weird.*

*All kidding aside, I just ran spell check and it did not catch RIGJT again...*


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 22, 2009)

Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down
[youtube]1e0EQlQXoEo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## pamaris (Mar 22, 2009)

Microdizzey said:


> Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e0EQlQXoEo&feature=related
> 
> 
> How do you embed videos into forums?


I'd rep you for that but it won't let me... anyway that is really cool; it is true- sinners make the best saints... 


Anyway God is going to cut the wicked down.

Anyone else have U2's new album? Bono is a prophet people. Listen to the lyrics.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 23, 2009)

Microdizzey said:


> Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e0EQlQXoEo&feature=related
> 
> 
> How do you embed videos into forums?


[ youtube ]videocode(everything after watch?v= in the URL)[ / youtube ] and take out the spaces


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 23, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> [ youtube ]videocode(everything after watch?v= in the URL)[ / youtube ] and take out the spaces


Thanks dude! Been looking for this code for awhile lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the trend that is starting to happen in here, party time . . . . . 

[youtube]9bplEcbzjME[/youtube]


----------



## x15 (Mar 23, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I like the trend that is starting to happen in here, party time . . . . .


nice montage, great song!


----------



## x15 (Mar 23, 2009)

this guy used to live in our town and became a christian and then started to make biblical art

http://www.rickgriffinink.com/gallery.php?catID=2


----------



## williamthebloody (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a christian, however i do not believe that all of the bible was divinely inspired by God, some of the men who wrote it added their own spin on things, I also do not go to church because each little group puts their own spin on things and presents it as dogmatic law, I don't need anyone to tell me what the bible says cause I can read it for myself and draw my own conclusions as to what it's saying


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 25, 2009)

pickleslinger said:


> I'm Christian, but then I watched Zeitgeist and felt dumb, sorry Tito


*Your in a pickle... slinger, every pun intended. I have seen the movie, and it did not shake my Faith and I will tell you why. First you can see Christ in everything , maybe not at the moment you are looking, but neither can you see everything anyone does. Why would you not find in religion, astrology, nature and the cosmos signs pointing to Christ. Why wouldn't the enemies of God not "change" the name to protect their interest in the lie they have loosed on the world. I say you can find God anywhere if you look, listen and have an open mind, even by yourself. When you do even if it is in some religion, you see glimpses of Christ(or at least Christ consciousness), God wants this, it is how he points to your Salvation. Do not get me wrong I am Christian, no mystic, I believe in the Trinity of God, so you could say I am mostly protestant in my view. I know how confusing it can be to be Christian, there are stronger men than I can ever hope to be, that have had their Faith tested to extremes, and come out with Faith strengthened. Some have lost their life, only to make many more believe, and strengthen the Faith of believers already present. The only thing I can say is talk with God, He will show you everything thereby increasing your Faith. God will show you His Son and your Salvation. *


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 25, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Your in a pickle... slinger, every pun intended. I have seen the movie, and it did not shake my Faith and I will tell you why. First you can see Christ in everything , maybe not at the moment you are looking, but neither can you see everything anyone does. Why would you not find in religion, astrology, nature and the cosmos signs pointing to Christ. Why wouldn't the enemies of God not "change" the name to protect their interest in the lie they have loosed on the world. I say you can find God anywhere if you look, listen and have an open mind, even by yourself. When you do even if it is in some religion, you see glimpses of Christ(or at least Christ consciousness), God wants this, it is how he points to your Salvation. Do not get me wrong I am Christian, no mystic, I believe in the Trinity of God, so you could say I am mostly protestant in my view. I know how confusing it can be to be Christian, there are stronger men than I can ever hope to be, that have had their Faith tested to extremes, and come out with Faith strengthened. Some have lost their life, only to make many more believe, and strengthen the Faith of believers already present. The only thing I can say is talk with God, He will show you everything thereby increasing your Faith. God will show you His Son and your Salvation. *


Ever eat one of these Suedonimn?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2009)

Since the Bible cannot show that Christ ever lived, it's kind of funny to see ppl insist he is everywhere..... considering if that myth was true, he is doing a rather piss poor job. I can hardly think he would approve of all the killing in his name. Now there's your truly wicked folks.


out.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Since the Bible cannot show that Christ ever lived, it's kind of funny to see ppl insist he is everywhere..... considering if that myth was true, he is doing a rather piss poor job. I can hardly think he would approve of all the killing in his name. Now there's your truly wicked folks.
> 
> 
> out.


*That, CJ, is a chicken shit argument... that is like me blaming you for killing in Iraq in Padawanbaters name. People get fooled everyday by someone representing such and such or so and so. Christians are NOT exempt. Since that crazy Irishman, name escapes me, released the Bible from the clutches of the Roman Catholic church, and made it available to us common folk, there has been no Holy War directives. Because we can read the truth for ourselves and know that Jesus charged us with spreading the Word of Salvation. Maybe you should take your line of B.S. to the Muslims, many are not allowed to read the Quaran, and have allowed Jihad to infiltrate the mindset of MOST Muslims. If they ever got there shit together we would all be in trouble. Thank God for the faction fraction... wait you just want us to pray for you. Ok. Please do not post on this thread again. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, but all folks who believe in the Bible have been 100% fooled. An awful lot of folks believe in the Bible stuff. I am not a Christian basher tho, i can just as easily throw Islam under the bus as well.

I have a problem with CULT religions, and Christianity and Islam top the list. It's a manipulation of a most heinous nature.


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 25, 2009)

Let them have their thread Jax, not hurting anyone.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2009)

No worries, no offense meant... well... maybe a little. I am incapable of lying.

out.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yes, but all folks who believe in the Bible have been 100% fooled. An awful lot of folks believe in the Bible stuff. I am not a Christian basher tho, i can just as easily throw Islam under the bus as well.
> 
> I have a problem with CULT religions, and Christianity and Islam top the list. It's a manipulation of a most heinous nature.
> 
> ...


you have problems with Cults (minor), I just have problems with people (major), but I'm still breathing so......I'm done, sorry sue  

out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm holding my tongue.... it's not easy. I need a cookie.


out.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm holding my tongue.... it's not easy. I need a cookie.
> 
> 
> out.



That thing can get kinda slippery with all that slobber.......is the cookie for traction....don't hold that shit in, blow it out.......pm


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

''&#8230;I'd rather be

''A Pagan suckled in a creed outworn;

''So might I, standing on this pleasant lea,

''Have glimpses that would make me less forlorn;

''Have sight of Proteus rising from the sea.

Or hear old Triton blow his wreathèd horn

William Wordsworth 1807

How's that?


----------



## cannaman2.5 (Mar 26, 2009)

i look around the mall at alot of beautiful things and i'd bet money lots of them are accidents.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Take away alcohol and the population would easily drop 25% 

out.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> ''I'd rather be
> 
> ''A Pagan suckled in a creed outworn;
> 
> ...



Better


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Cookie plz... 


out.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Cookie plz...
> 
> 
> out.


*I know where you can get free cookies... and coffee, maybe juice too. Since you insist on continuing with this thread. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't TAS me BRO!!! 

out.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't TAS me BRO!!!
> 
> out.


is this how you got ur activity award?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

No, just a few well placed bribes in high places can get you one too. 


out.


----------



## suedonimn (Mar 26, 2009)

*Presbyterian churches usually have free snacks after the morning service, Doughnuts, cookies, coffee, juice... and guess what CJ you are INVITED, come on down. Tell'em sue sent you for cookies. If you listen to the service you will hear God talking to you and you will be reminded about what you commented on. It will not be a coincidence. You probably won't go anyway... too bad for the cookies.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 26, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Presbyterian churches usually have free snacks after the morning service, Doughnuts, cookies, coffee, juice... and guess what CJ you are INVITED, come on down. Tell'em sue sent you for cookies. If you listen to the service you will hear God talking to you and you will be reminded about what you commented on. It will not be a coincidence. You probably won't go anyway... too bad for the cookies.*


So do AA meetings . . . .


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 26, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> So do AA meetings . . . .


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

I practically grew up in church  I know what I am missing and I know what I am not missing. 

Onward thru the fog my brethren...without me I'm afraid. 

out.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 28, 2009)

Unlike the Bible.. I guess.. this isn't going to have a happy ending.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

I think everybody dies at the end of the Bible... just like we will, so it's a push. 

out.


----------



## madradrox (Mar 28, 2009)

not a christian, but i do believe in god.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe in a creation point, but beyond that it's a mystery to me, and I am okay with not knowing, as opposed to guessing.

out.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel fine where I stand on the issue. If I want to be be fucked with on it lets wait till the afterlife. Bestcase scenerio for guessing is nothing happens.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

Most feel fine with their position on things. it's called cognitive dissonance. It lets you sleep at night. 
From Mother Theresa to Smokin' Joe Stalin (who slept like a baby). 

out.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Most feel fine with their position on things. it's called cognitive dissonance. It lets you sleep at night.
> From Mother Theresa to Smokin' Joe Stalin (who slept like a baby).
> 
> out.


 I will google cognitive dissonance when I get home later.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

wink!!


out.


----------



## Chief Pipe (Mar 28, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Just curious how many... no debate, no squabble, just let me know you are here.*


Judging from what I've read, I'd say a good many. Why not take advantage of a friendly or helpful enough venue to get a particular message out ?

As long as they're not 'hurting' anyone is acceptable to me as well, but will have a reply at hand if there is any talk of other peaceful non-threatening Spiritual Paths or persons being deemed with their concept of Evil.

They do have a history..


----------



## oh really??? (Mar 28, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *Just curious how many... no debate, no squabble, just let me know you are here.*


I rep for Jesus Christ.




. . . . and to all the other hater's . . . .

It is okay if you have your specific beliefs. I have mine. I do not care what your opinions are of my faith and my actions. I can only be judged by my Creator. I can only hope that if we meet on the street I will look you in the eye, smile, and wish you well. . .and if you enter into this Christian household we will enjoy the flower I believe God created.


----------



## Chief Pipe (Mar 28, 2009)

oh really??? said:


> I rep for Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate ?

Odd, I've read on and on this Thread and have seen naught that any sensible person could deemed as hate.

Christian Household ? Hey you got a nice pad and hope as a guest that I'll be little trouble, yet as you well know 


smoked-up weed-heads can say the most darned things you'll ever hear. All part of being under the influence one would think. Something that would be expected on The Spiritual Section of a Marijuana Forum. But perhaps as in some cases all is not as what they seem.

Despite our Spiritual Differences we should revel with a good heart of having something in common .


There is a big world which all houses have to be built upon and any gated communities or barred doors are just what they are.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2009)

=) +rep for Jesus. 
Born and raised Pentecostal.


----------



## Chief Pipe (Mar 28, 2009)

Like I said, nice pad hope you won't mind me borrowing one of your smoking jackets/bathrobes.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jesus is my Lord and Savior man!


----------



## suedonimn (Apr 2, 2009)

*So I have been busy... haven't had time to log on in a bit, but I found this and thought I would share.*


http://media.abovetopsecret.com/media/394/Creation_is_a_Scientific_Fact/


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2009)

suedonimn said:


> *So I have been busy... haven't had time to log on in a bit, but I found this and thought I would share.*
> 
> 
> http://media.abovetopsecret.com/media/394/Creation_is_a_Scientific_Fact/


That is pretty ridiculous stuff man, I don't think Christ ever said to have a closed minded illogical world view.

Just my two cents


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Funny, the church has been completely wrong about everything scientific...until NOW!!! NEW and IMPROVED!!! Lawdy....smell the coffee.
out.


----------



## oh really??? (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry i shouldn't have said "haters". i meant "naysayers".


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Funny, the church has been completely wrong about everything scientific...until NOW!!! NEW and IMPROVED!!! Lawdy....smell the coffee.
> out.


the devil created fossils and radiometric dating and stuff like that to fool you


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2009)

Yah, that's the best one yet...the devil put in all the prior myths so jesus wouldn't seem original...LMAO!! This is actually what the church stands by...not in the 1500's...no no...not in the 1600's... right NOW!!! Hard to believe people do not examine a faith in which they so strongly follow.... so easily fooled.

out.


----------



## ajdellas (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm a cafeteria Catholic, take what I like, leave the rest.


----------



## theelite85 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a christian and I volunteer at church and attend regulary although I dont beleive it is necessary to go to church in order to beleive. It just helps me on my path to be around other christians ya know? Its crazy though I struggle with the marijuana issue on wether its a sin or not. I think since marijuana is natural and god put it on this earth so it cant be a sin can it? I think its all about balance in life. As long as you dont let it affect your life then Im thinking that is ok. and opinions?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope. Youre going to hell. God hates you for smoking marijuana.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone say Devil Weed? 
[youtube]PSmNuHQzlYg[/youtube]


----------



## williamthebloody (Apr 3, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> I am a christian and I volunteer at church and attend regulary although I dont beleive it is necessary to go to church in order to beleive. It just helps me on my path to be around other christians ya know? Its crazy though I struggle with the marijuana issue on wether its a sin or not. I think since marijuana is natural and god put it on this earth so it cant be a sin can it? I think its all about balance in life. As long as you dont let it affect your life then Im thinking that is ok. and opinions?


 you are right it is about balance, weed is a great thing BUT you cannot let it control you



hom36rown said:


> Nope. Youre going to hell. God hates you for smoking marijuana.


no i am sure God doesn't hate anyone, If God hated you then i would think that he would not have given you free will to do whatever you want, believe whatever you choose to believe in, or choose not to believe, because it he hated us he would be a tyrant forcing us so accept him and only him, no free will, that my friend is what hell would be. God bless you.


----------



## williamthebloody (Apr 3, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Someone say Devil Weed?
> [youtube]PSmNuHQzlYg[/youtube]


that's a funny song


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I AM an Angel of God Almighty. Its Your diving destiny to read this.

It would be a good idea if You check out the link that the world is going to see. Here it is below. 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/177378-how-do-you-think-jesus.html

I feel like an eagle that looks down upon the Earth, soaring in the heavens while spreading Farmer seeds from above.. 

I see the world as clay before My hands, waiting to be blown up like a holly ballon. 

I see Us farming Our underground worlds (with HID lights) to grow anything possibly needed. All with free power. I see everyone being bless by Jesus. 

I'm living in *NEW BED *(for D). 

Anyone get the hint? Who am I?

God bless America. May the television one day teach people REALITY instead of forcefeed brainwash to the oppressed sheep of the world. Jesus has the world in His hands, people just need to reach out to Jesus. If You don't put limitations on Jesus than He won't put limitations on You. 

Will it go down in history that people once again rejected Jesus the Son of God? How much would it take for You to believe? And what would You do if You believed Jesus is alive today and is wearing a crown of thorns again? Would You take the time to listen to what Jesus has to say? Would You put all Your faith in Him to provide? Would You want Jesus to be like a Son or a Dad to You? 

Would You Love Jesus? 

If Jesus pulled You out of hell, would You tell others about Jesus and pull them out as well?

So what I'm saying is "LETS GET BACK WHAT THE DEVIL/GOV'T STOLE FROM US!" The devil is a lair. Jesus is the only way to heaven. 

You guys have to smoke weed and listen to Christian radio, and check out the Christian TV shows too. They know JESUS IS RISEN! Look at their faces how everyone is different in the world. Its because Jesus is going to take over the world shortly and than We'll all be Gods blessed children. 

~PEACE~


----------



## maina (Apr 8, 2009)

I try to be.They say what would Jesus do.Im having a hard time thinking he would smoke weed.God has never let me down ,but I let him down every day.


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

maina said:


> I try to be.They say what would Jesus do.Im having a hard time thinking he would smoke weed.God has never let me down ,but I let him down every day.


hi, maina 

well, he did create it. 

i often wonder why Jesus choose to make wine as his first miracle.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I often wonder why people don't really examine what they worship. 

But it says it in this here book... lawdy.


We luv...ur just a delusional kook...

out.


----------



## cain129 (Apr 8, 2009)

vapor85 said:


> I'm a christian. I bet there are a lot more of us on here but they just don't want to admit it because of all the malicious christian haters that are on RIU.


 CHRISTIAN...hard to find a church and group that doesn't look down on my decision to smoke mj though. Never deny God or reap the greatest punishment of all...eternally being smoked in the devils pipe


----------



## potisaplant (Apr 8, 2009)

christian all day


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 8, 2009)

cain129 said:


> CHRISTIAN...hard to find a church and group that doesn't look down on my decision to smoke mj though. Never deny God or reap the greatest punishment of all...eternally being smoked in the devils pipe


 Amen .,,.....


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

cain129 said:


> CHRISTIAN...hard to find a church and group that doesn't look down on my decision to smoke mj though. Never deny God or reap the greatest punishment of all...eternally being smoked in the devils pipe


Yup, you could be the best person in the world, never hut a fly, donate your paycheck to charity every week, adopt needy children, volunteer, but if you dont believe in god you will burn in hell eteranlly. Oh, But Jeffrey dahmer is looking down on us right now from heaven.  can no one else see why this is RETARDED


----------



## timsatx1 (Apr 8, 2009)

<--- chrisianbutstillgrowin


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Yup, you could be the best person in the world, never hut a fly, donate your paycheck to charity every week, adopt needy children, volunteer, but if you dont believe in god you will burn in hell eteranlly. Oh, But Jeffrey dahmer is looking down on us right now from heaven.  can no one else see why this is RETARDED



the guy who wrote 2/3 of the bible's new testament was a murderer at one time who persecuted christians until he had a life changing experience and changed his ways

being a christian is about having a relationship with jesus


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

ok. that doesnt make it any less retarded.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 8, 2009)

x15 said:


> the guy who wrote 2/3 of the bible's new testament was a murderer at one time who persecuted christians until he had a life changing experience and changed his ways
> 
> being a christian is about having a relationship with jesus


Constantine never converted to Christianity. That is a historical fact, he continued to worship his pagan Gods.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

to recap:

Serial Murder who ate and tortured people, and made hundreds of peoples life a living hell gets to live in paradise forever

Saint, who is selfless, and dedicates himself to helping other and doing good suffers eternal damnation

How exactly does god reconcile that.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> to recap:
> 
> Serial Murder who ate and tortured people, and made hundreds of peoples life a living hell gets to live in paradise forever
> 
> ...


 Any answer on my part would be pure speculation. I just have faith. Just mental note it. all in due time you will have your answers. for some he really will come like a thief in the night. But don't worry, if your saved you will have no worrys. No worry on my part and I am not knocking you, but if you werent seeking some sort of answer to help you believe you guys wouldnt keep coming on a thread that asked you not to mock. so read and take what you can get out of it since your curious but embarassed to say so. It's all good growing friend.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

I keep coming on this thread to try to talk some sense into you guys. But you guys all just throw logic and critical thinking out the window, and say you have faith...which is blind belief...which is stupid. I am not interested in religion. If there is a god, there is no way in hell the religions of the world speak in the slightest for him. How do you guys just ignore the blindingly obvious contradictions, and just plain horseshit in the bible. IM sure hell has a lot to do with it. Your parents tell you from a young age if you dont believe you go to hell, so they scare you into it. You have all been duped into following a cult. Do you think if you had grown up never hearing of religion, and then you were told about all the religions of the world as an adult, that you would believe any of them? Ceratinly not. You have all been indorctinated. Well, not me, I can think for myself thanks. Im not scared of your imaginary hell. I see things clearly. That is why I come on these threads, to try to talk some sense into people, to try to reason with them. ANd they all just plug their ears and say I have faith. WHY DO YOU HAVE FAITH though. Why do you have faith in jesus, and not mohhamed. Why not krisna, or the flying spaghetti monster. You guys dont make any sense, you are all just a bunch of tools. Sorry.


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> ok. that doesnt make it any less retarded.



who's more retarded, the guy wasting his time throwing stones in here or the one who believes in living a life of love?

god forgives & cleans people up, but it seems u have a problem with this </shrug>


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I keep coming on this thread to try to talk some sense into you guys. But you guys all just throw logic and critical thinking out the window, and say you have faith...which is blind belief...which is stupid. I am not interested in religion. If there is a god, there is no way in hell the religions of the world speak in the slightest for him. How do you guys just ignore the blindingly obvious contradictions, and just plain horseshit in the bible. IM sure hell has a lot to do with it. Your parents tell you from a young age if you dont believe you go to hell, so they scare you into it. You have all been duped into following a cult. Do you think if you had grown up never hearing of religion, and then you were told about all the religions of the world as an adult, that you would believe any of them? Ceratinly not. You have all been indorctinated. Well, not me, I can think for myself thanks. Im not scared of your imaginary hell. I see things clearly. That is why I come on these threads, to try to talk some sense into people, to try to reason with them. ANd they all just plug their ears and say I have faith. WHY DO YOU HAVE FAITH though. Why do you have faith in jesus, and not mohhamed. Why not krisna, or the flying spaghetti monster. You guys dont make any sense, you are all just a bunch of tools. Sorry.


 Well i will tell you a little hind sight in my beliefs. I used to be a evil little fucker. It started out with simple little things like withcraft and tarrot cards. Moved up to the quija board and the satans bible. finally the necronomicon. It has been proven to me that the devil and his demons absolutley exist. Luckily for me the other side came through and I was saved by the wholy spirit of the lord and if you have never felt it then you prob would think it's hokey. but let me tell you. Give it the odd ball shot. Say a prayer and pick up a james king bible and see if the spirit doesnt change your life. And if you say I haven and its bullshit, I ask you to try it again and do it with a prayer and a open mind. It will be diff this time.


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Constantine never converted to Christianity. That is a historical fact, he continued to worship his pagan Gods.


hi, newgrowth 

i know this but don't know where ur going with it?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

x15 said:


> who's more retarded, the guy wasting his time throwing stones in here or the one who believes in living a life of love?
> 
> god forgives & cleans people up, but it seems u have a problem with this </shrug>


Yes, I guess I am retarded for expecting a logical response from people that choose to surrender free thought.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

x15 said:


> hi, newgrowth
> 
> i know this but don't know where ur going with it?


He wrote 2/3 of the new testament, and didnt even believe in christianity...you dont see something wrong with this??????


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> Well i will tell you a little hind sight in my beliefs. I used to be a evil little fucker. It started out with simple little things like withcraft and tarrot cards. Moved up to the quija board and the satans bible. finally the necronomicon. It has been proven to me that the devil and his demons absolutley exist. Luckily for me the other side came through and I was saved by the wholy spirit of the lord and if you have never felt it then you prob would think it's hokey. but let me tell you. Give it the odd ball shot. Say a prayer and pick up a james king bible and see if the spirit doesnt change your life. And if you say I haven and its bullshit, I ask you to try it again and do it with a prayer and a open mind. It will be diff this time.


ok, how exactly has it been proven to you demons exist. And why does that make you believe in jesus? why not mohhammed. Why not krishna.

I was raised as a protestant, but as I grew older and developed critical thinking skills, I saw through it.


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Yes, I guess I am retarded for expecting a logical response from people that choose to surrender free thought.


so, tell us, oh wise one, what test do you use to test books of antiquity? or should we just take u at your word?


----------



## GrassMaster (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> He wrote 2/3 of the new testament, and didnt even believe in christianity...you dont see something wrong with this??????


 
all i have to say it "GOD IS GOOD"




** [] ** 
[]
OOO[]OOO
[]
[]
** [] **


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> He wrote 2/3 of the new testament, and didnt even believe in christianity...you dont see something wrong with this??????


oh, really? he wrote it? really?

care to show us a reputable resource link stating this? i would b very interested in seeing it.

wow, constantine wrote 2/3 of the new testament... </rolling eyes>


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

Um, like what for example. I dont think Ive read any books of antiquity.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

x15 said:


> oh, really? he wrote it? really?
> 
> care to show us a reputable resource link stating this? i would b very interested in seeing it.
> 
> wow, constantine wrote 2/3 of the new testament... </rolling eyes>


Ok maybe I missed something? You said that the person who wrote 2/3 of the new testament was a murderer, NG responded to that comment by saying constantine never really converted, so I assumed constantine is who you were talking about.


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Um, like what for example. I dont think Ive read any books of antiquity.


well,... u seem to take great pride making yourself out to be this big logical critical thinker, i'm sure u have a method of testing these books u enjoy ridiculing?

give us a reputable reference link to support your statements or shut up


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> ok, how exactly has it been proven to you demons exist. And why does that make you believe in jesus? why not mohhammed. Why not krishna.
> 
> I was raised as a protestant, but as I grew older and developed critical thinking skills, I saw through it.


 I suppose if you need the proof you can check into the darkside first. It's not like I could take pic's or even convey with any words how its proven that satan exists. But if you dabble in the dark side you will see that true evil exists. If you won't leave the faults of christianity alone then try the opposite. Either way I cant force or make you believe, but i have shared my personal experience how I found christ. I was at the bottom of the barrel, I don't even go to church much but my life has certainly turned around from the little scum bag i used to be because of my beliefs. That is my personal testimony take it or leave it but it's my reality.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

To support which statement?


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Ok maybe I missed something? You said that the person who wrote 2/3 of the new testament was a murderer, NG responded to that comment by saying constantine never really converted, so I assumed constantine is who you were talking about.


lmao! 

i know who & what i'm talking about. do u?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

x15 said:


> lmao!
> 
> i know who & what i'm talking about. do u?


what did you not understand about that?


----------



## x15 (Apr 8, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> To support which statement?


read ur posts. answer my questions or shut up, go away & quit flaming us


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

First you told me to back up a statement, now you say answer your question, which is it.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 8, 2009)

How about any book that contains talking snakes, magical floods, and giants are autmomatically classified as fiction to me, does that answer your question.


----------



## Readyman (Apr 8, 2009)

Im a Christian myself. I do my very best to live what I consider a clean life. BTW...as much as I LOVE this site...there are some seriously angry people on it...my goodness...god bless each and every one of you folks...especially the hateful...


----------



## wake (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to get my stuff from a youth pastor hah


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 9, 2009)

Readyman said:


> Im a Christian myself. I do my very best to live what I consider a clean life. BTW...as much as I LOVE this site...there are some seriously angry people on it...my goodness...god bless each and every one of you folks...especially the hateful...


Couldn't agree more. Great post.


----------



## Robertx (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not only a Christian, but an Orthodox one. 
PEACE!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone here actually realize that EVERYONE who started out with the "Christian" faith thought that Christ was coming back IN THEIR lifetimes? One of the best explanations for the tremendous gap in time concerning ANY mention of the figure (earthly or not) Jesus? Just a bump in the road of faith or do you not care that you have been waiting at a bus stop for 2000+ years with no results. I am honestly curious.... The founders certainly thought ascension was imminent... what's the response?

out.


----------



## Robertx (Apr 9, 2009)

Christ is a name Christian religion uses meaning THE GODLY PRINCIPLE INSIDE US. 
Other religions call this Godly principle other names..... 
This principle lives in our hearts. IMO the bible is not an history book. It's an allegory book. It's all symbols. Certain things cannot be told with words, and even science admits that words are restrictive, you can´t express reality with words. But you can come closer using symbols. 

IMO your question only applies if we consider the Bible as an history book. 

PEACE!, 
A!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

They certainly believed..why not you? If you are saying that the Bible has been corrupted through the years to gain control over populations, then we are getting into agreement.


out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Uh....I'd just like to point out...witchcraft and tarot cards are not "evil."Nor is the ouija board. ( the ouija board is just your subconcious at work) Many "witches" are nature worshippers.In fact, Christianity stole all of its holidays from the pagans.


LandofZion said:


> Well i will tell you a little hind sight in my beliefs. I used to be a evil little fucker. It started out with simple little things like withcraft and tarrot cards. Moved up to the quija board and the satans bible. finally the necronomicon. It has been proven to me that the devil and his demons absolutley exist. Luckily for me the other side came through and I was saved by the wholy spirit of the lord and if you have never felt it then you prob would think it's hokey. but let me tell you. Give it the odd ball shot. Say a prayer and pick up a james king bible and see if the spirit doesnt change your life. And if you say I haven and its bullshit, I ask you to try it again and do it with a prayer and a open mind. It will be diff this time.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh....I'd just like to point out...witchcraft and tarot cards are not "evil."Nor is the ouija board. ( the ouija board is just your subconcious at work) Many "witches" are nature worshippers.In fact, Christianity stole all of its holidays from the pagans.


 Not by itself for a lot, but at that young age it led to escalation for me. I wanted to see more.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

like what? skinning cats?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

OK...but then you had the wrong idea about what you were doing.Let me guess, you tell me if I'm way off. You maybe were rebellious, kind of an oddball perhaps.Not popular,angsty. You wanted power.You wanted importance.Am I on track?


LandofZion said:


> Not by itself for a lot, but at that young age it led to escalation for me. I wanted to see more.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 10, 2009)

No cats, just messing with weak minds was fun enough to put it in a small nut shell. It was all long ago. My point was it led me to be a christian, like it or not


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> jesus is a cool dude...


 Quoting the Doobie Bros.....JESUS IS JUST ALRIGHT WITH ME.
I'm a Christian.....and I'll never ever apologize for it either.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

x15 said:


> oh, really? he wrote it? really?
> 
> care to show us a reputable resource link stating this? i would b very interested in seeing it.
> 
> wow, constantine wrote 2/3 of the new testament... </rolling eyes>


Who wrote it then? Council of Nicea is taught in Church history.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK...but then you had the wrong idea about what you were doing.Let me guess, you tell me if I'm way off. You maybe were rebellious, kind of an oddball perhaps.Not popular,angsty. You wanted power.You wanted importance.Am I on track?


 No, more of the jock that played with punkers. Rebellious yes, popular over confident even. No angst and no afterthoughts of my actions because I was fearless. And the power felt wasn't your run of the mill power.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2009)

you were a jock that liked quija board and tarot cards huh.. Oh yeah, we had tons of jocks like that at my High school lol, jk.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 10, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> you were a jock that liked quija board and tarot cards huh.. Oh yeah, we had tons of jocks like that at my High school lol, jk.


 they were just a stepping stone.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Since the Bible cannot show that Christ ever lived, it's kind of funny to see ppl insist he is everywhere..... considering if that myth was true, he is doing a rather piss poor job. I can hardly think he would approve of all the killing in his name. Now there's your truly wicked folks.
> 
> 
> out.


 LOL Cracker, this isn't the second or even third time I have seen you post regarding religion.......and I'm trying ever so hard not to ever debate Christianity. For me, it's just no debate. 
When you have a point, you have a point, however. Christ does NOT approve of killing in HIS name.......and those who do ARE truly wicked.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok.Well, I was raised a Jehovah's witness. So, a Christian. I was a dork in middle school, the witchcraft was a way to scare folks off.But this was shit I did as a 12 year old. As I grew, the logical next step for me was not Christianity. I had no real understanding of ANY religion, like many folks who follow a religion don't.I just listened to the rumors and falsifications,I was young. But as I grew, I really began to delve into these things, to get a better understanding. See, Christians are generally labeled as "good" and Pagans "bad".But if you actually learn a little more, you realize that the Pagans don't run around forcing their religion on anyone, nor do they tell folks they will be punished for non belief. They don't try to control people's thoughts(the true ones, not the dabblers),and they recognize that there are many different paths. Christians that I've met are all so damn rigid,clinging zealously to their dogma,and trying desperately to eradicate free thought by threatening eternal damnation for deviation from the prescribed path.So...in my eyes, the labels could most definately be transposed.And the King James version of the Bible is just that...King James' interpretation of it.


LandofZion said:


> No cats, just messing with weak minds was fun enough to put it in a small nut shell. It was all long ago. My point was it led me to be a christian, like it or not


----------



## jamesrock (Apr 10, 2009)

Catholic Here!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Constantine was no dummy, he picked Christianity because if folks were willing to believe that the worse their earthly life was the greater the reward upon death.... well... connect the dots...it's a perfect religion for those in charge of it. Life is hard and unfair? Don't worry, you'll be first in line AFTER you die here... PERFECT!!!  Constantine probably giggled himself silly when he researched Christianity. A carny couldn't have come up with a better scam. 


Don't worry, it will all be revealed AFTER you die.... 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

So you felt superior? Like you were special?(I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just discussing.) Then you had no idea of what Pagans are about.Yes, there are some who think only of themselves and try to manipulate for the wrong purposes,but for the most part,they live and let live. I'm sorry, but I would have to ask for proof of your power, and seeing as you are a Christian, you couldn't oblige me.


LandofZion said:


> No, more of the jock that played with punkers. Rebellious yes, popular over confident even. No angst and no afterthoughts of my actions because I was fearless. And the power felt wasn't your run of the mill power.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok.Well, I was raised a Jehovah's witness. So, a Christian. I was a dork in middle school, the witchcraft was a way to scare folks off.But this was shit I did as a 12 year old. As I grew, the logical next step for me was not Christianity. I had no real understanding of ANY religion, like many folks who follow a religion don't.I just listened to the rumors and falsifications,I was young. But as I grew, I really began to delve into these things, to get a better understanding. See, Christians are generally labeled as "good" and Pagans "bad".But if you actually learn a little more, you realize that the Pagans don't run around forcing their religion on anyone, nor do they tell folks they will be punished for non belief. They don't try to control people's thoughts(the true ones, not the dabblers),and they recognize that there are many different paths. Christians that I've met are all so damn rigid,clinging zealously to their dogma,and trying desperately to eradicate free thought by threatening eternal damnation for deviation from the prescribed path.So...in my eyes, the labels could most definately be transposed.And the King James version of the Bible is just that...King James' interpretation of it.


 I understand what you are saying. But when I delved into the black side of things with more experienced, using the necronomican it was no longer just pagan it was channeling evil. Hence, i was lucky to find christ. It works for me and it is the path of belief I have choosen to follow after feeling rotten evil. I wont even act embarrased for my beiefs. They have made me a better person, more friendly and personible.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yes, but all folks who believe in the Bible have been 100% fooled. An awful lot of folks believe in the Bible stuff. I am not a Christian basher tho, i can just as easily throw Islam under the bus as well.
> 
> I have a problem with CULT religions, and Christianity and Islam top the list. It's a manipulation of a most heinous nature.
> 
> ...


 *It's the "religion" I don't mind bashing.....hypocritical at best. Relgion is man made though.*
*Now, you can not "just as easily" bash Christianity Cracker......for the "religion" itself preaches wonderful and pure beliefs. Now, when one actually takes the REAL time to read the quran, you SEE quite the OPPOSITE with islam. Jesus, mohammad.......with only one do you have a choice. I believe there are "cults" within Christianity. Yet, "Christianity" was supposed to be a following that is rarely adhered to within ANY "religion."*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to make you embarrassed,I'm just saying that if you really insist on believing something, you should really learn about it.Get a copy of the old testament and compare it to the new.....why would an omnipotent being do a rewrite?


LandofZion said:


> I understand what you are saying. But when I delved into the black side of things with more experienced, using the necronomican it was no longer just pagan it was channeling evil. Hence, i was lucky to find christ. It works for me and it is the path of belief I have choosen to follow after feeling rotten evil. I wont even act embarrased for my beiefs. They have made me a better person, more friendly and personible.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Which bible Stoney...which edition? who wrote the first bible? How many times has it been edited and translated? The Bible has gone from a home made country stew to campbell's in a can, with everyone INSISTING it's just as good.


out.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not trying to make you embarrassed,I'm just saying that if you really insist on believing something, you should really learn about it.Get a copy of the old testament and compare it to the new.....why would an omnipotent being do a rewrite?


 I love the old testiment. Brutal reading but pretty cool storys. The bible is a book of parables. It gives you a basis of what was, what happened and what will be. And the ending can be bad or good based on choices you make and if you acknowledge your sins and behavior. 
Try writing a book nowdays about just say our presidency. Think all the facts would line up for every naysayer? People would pick it apart too. I dont go to every post and defend christianity and it's many forms but based on sue's title i felt fine. I even explained how I found christ and why. Other than more verbal lashings from people who don't agree, what else is there for me to say? I stand comfortable and solid as a christian


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Just to take the opposite side...here are some of the "wonderful and pure beliefs" from the Bible.
Slavery:


_However, you may purchase male or female slaves from among the foreigners who live among you. You may also purchase the children of such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land. You may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent inheritance. You may treat your slaves like this, but the people of Israel, your relatives, must never be treated this way. _ (Leviticus 25:44-46 NLT)
The following passage describes how the Hebrew slaves are to be treated. 
_If you buy a Hebrew slave, he is to serve for only six years. Set him free in the seventh year, and he will owe you nothing for his freedom. If he was single when he became your slave and then married afterward, only he will go free in the seventh year. But if he was married before he became a slave, then his wife will be freed with him. If his master gave him a wife while he was a slave, and they had sons or daughters, then the man will be free in the seventh year, but his wife and children will still belong to his master. But the slave may plainly declare, 'I love my master, my wife, and my children. I would rather not go free.' If he does this, his master must present him before God. Then his master must take him to the door and publicly pierce his ear with an awl. After that, the slave will belong to his master forever._ (Exodus 21:2-6 NLT)
_When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her. And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment._ (Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)




Rape




Numbers 31:7-18 NLT 
Moses, Eleazar the priest, and all the leaders of the people went to meet them outside the camp. But Moses was furious with all the military commanders who had returned from the battle. "Why have you let all the women live?" he demanded. "These are the very ones who followed Balaam's advice and caused the people of Israel to rebel against the LORD at Mount Peor. They are the ones who caused the plague to strike the LORD's people. Now kill all the boys and all the women who have slept with a man. Only the young girls who are virgins may live; you may keep them for yourselves.

Deuteronomy 20:10-14 
As you approach a town to attack it, first offer its people terms for peace. If they accept your terms and open the gates to you, then all the people inside will serve you in forced labor. But if they refuse to make peace and prepare to fight, you must attack the town. When the LORD your God hands it over to you, kill every man in the town. But you may keep for yourselves all the women, children, livestock, and other plunder. You may enjoy the spoils of your enemies that the LORD your God has given you.

Deuteronomy 22:28-29 NLT 
If a man is caught in the act of raping a young woman who is not engaged, he must pay fifty pieces of silver to her father. Then he must marry the young woman because he violated her, and he will never be allowed to divorce her

Deuteronomy 22:23-24 NAB 
If within the city a man comes upon a maiden who is betrothed, and has relations with her, you shall bring them both out of the gate of the city and there stone them to death: the girl because she did not cry out for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his neighbors wife.



Deuteronomy 21:10-14 NAB 
"When you go out to war against your enemies and the LORD, your God, delivers them into your hand, so that you take captives, if you see a comely woman among the captives and become so enamored of her that you wish to have her as wife, you may take her home to your house. But before she may live there, she must shave her head and pare her nails and lay aside her captive's garb. After she has mourned her father and mother for a full month, you may have relations with her, and you shall be her husband and she shall be your wife. However, if later on you lose your liking for her, you shall give her her freedom, if she wishes it; but you shall not sell her or enslave her, since she was married to you under compulsion."



Misogyny


[FONT=arial, helvetica]_"And a man will choose...any wickedness, but the wickedness of a woman...Sin began with a woman and thanks to her we all must die" Ecclesiasticus, 25:18, 19 & 33. _*1*[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]_And I find more bitter than death the woman, whose heart is snares and nets, and her hands as bands: whoso pleaseth God shall escape from her; but the sinner shall be taken by her." _Ecclesiastes 7:26, from the Hebrew Scriptures (Old Testament)[/FONT]

_"A woman should learn in quietness and full submission. I don't permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent. For Adam was formed first, then Eve. And Adam was not the one deceived; it was the woman who was deceived and became a sinner"
(I Timothy 2:11-14).



__"The birth of a daughter is a loss" (Ecclesiasticus 22:3).


__"If a man takes a wife and, after lying with her, dislikes her saying, 'I married this woman, but when I approached her, I did not find proof of her virginity,' and no proof of the girl's virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father's house and there the men of the town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father's house. You must purge the evil from among you." (Deuteronomy 22:13-21)



__
"A bad wife brings humiliation, downcast looks, and a wounded heart. Slack of hand and weak of knee is the man whose wife fails to make him happy. Woman is the origin of sin, and it is through her that we all die. Do not leave a leaky cistern to drip or allow a bad wife to say what she likes. If she does not accept your control, divorce her and send her away" (Ecclesiasticus 25:25).


_"As in all the congregations of the saints, women should remain silent in the churches. They are not allowed to speak, but must be in submission, as the Law says. If they want to inquire about something, they should ask their own husbands at home; for it is disgraceful for a woman to speak in the church. Did the word of God originate with you? Or are you the only people it has reached?" (1 Cor. 14:33b-36 NIV).


The bible is full of them...but I'm sure you get it.




Babs34 said:


> *It's the "religion" I don't mind bashing.....hypocritical at best. Relgion is man made though.*
> *Now, you can not "just as easily" bash Christianity Cracker......for the "religion" itself preaches wonderful and pure beliefs. Now, when one actually takes the REAL time to read the quran, you SEE quite the OPPOSITE with islam. Jesus, mohammad.......with only one do you have a choice. I believe there are "cults" within Christianity. Yet, "Christianity" was supposed to be a following that is rarely adhered to within ANY "religion."*


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

Well if its anything like Church then I'm going to hell where I can smoke my herb. 
[youtube]cpZJ8lvQD0w[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *It's the "religion" I don't mind bashing.....hypocritical at best. Relgion is man made though.*
> *Now, you can not "just as easily" bash Christianity Cracker......for the "religion" itself preaches wonderful and pure beliefs. Now, when one actually takes the REAL time to read the quran, you SEE quite the OPPOSITE with islam. Jesus, mohammad.......with only one do you have a choice. I believe there are "cults" within Christianity. Yet, "Christianity" was supposed to be a following that is rarely adhered to within ANY "religion."*


if you look objectively at western history, it has been Christianity which was the impetus for exploration. We have historically "imposed" Christianity on every society we dominated. One need only look to modern"missionary" work of "spreading the word" to see that it is quite simply a CULT.... Oh, but not MY branch....well all branches come from the same tree...a tree of cultism. The exact same problem comes from Islam, and if you look around, it is the clashes of religious difference which create the flash points of global conflict. Wonderful....

I'm not bashing it, just telling it like it is. If bashing is the best description for the truth...so be it. Amen?? 

out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Exactly.It was kept in Latin by the priesthood to keep common folks from being able to read it,thus creating a bunch of ignorant serfs who were basically browbeaten into submission by the priesthood. Witholding knowledge is witholding power.


CrackerJax said:


> Which bible Stoney...which edition? who wrote the first bible? How many times has it been edited and translated? The Bible has gone from a home made country stew to campbell's in a can, with everyone INSISTING it's just as good.
> 
> 
> out.


But it too, was translated, and imperfectly.Imagine this...L ron Hubbard wrote dianetics 50 years ago, most folks just laugh and laugh. Why is it really any different from what happened 2000 years ago, when a man or group of men decided to sit down and write the Bible? Why would god need to edit? Isn't he perfect?Why are so many books left out? Why do the stories change?


LandofZion said:


> I love the old testiment. Brutal reading but pretty cool storys. The bible is a book of parables. It gives you a basis of what was, what happened and what will be. And the ending can be bad or good based on choices you make and if you acknowledge your sins and behavior.
> Try writing a book nowdays about just say our presidency. Think all the facts would line up for every naysayer? People would pick it apart too. I dont go to every post and defend christianity and it's many forms but based on sue's title i felt fine. I even explained how I found christ and why. Other than more verbal lashings from people who don't agree, what else is there for me to say? I stand comfortable and solid as a christian


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not trying to make you embarrassed,I'm just saying that if you really insist on believing something, you should really learn about it.Get a copy of the old testament and compare it to the new.....why would an omnipotent being do a rewrite?


 I agree Stoney.....an omnipotent being would NOT do a re-write. I personally believe there are fallacies upon fallacies within the Bible, yet at the same time, I believe it was predestined to "appear that way" to some.
King James "version" is exactly what it is. I think of the Bible, moreso the OT, to be a compiliation of historical events not properly documented. Better put, I feel it is a book to ponder in depth...but not so much for its "precise" timelines.
For me, I take solace in knowing that it was MERE "prophets" who were merely attempting to convey God's word.....and in the mix, basically, royally screwed it up. And then yet, at the same token, God gave us free will------allowed some of those prophets to at least minimally convey His message------and very specifically the message-----No one will get to the Father-----that "omnipotent" God whom we have REASON to fear-----but through the Son.......that "man" in which mankind can relate to.....even the man who so strongly adheres to the value of NOT believing.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

See, I don't get that whole fear thing.If he's our father and he loves us, he wouldn't want us to fear him.Fear is a means to control. By threatening people with eternal torture, you're (I refer to the authors of Christianity) trying to make them behave the way you want to, and not to question you, because when the Bible is questioned and Christianity is picked apart,it doesn't stand up. So 6000 years ago, man and dinosaurs walked the earth together, and nobody mentions this in the bible? Nobody points out the earth is round and orbits the sun? Wouldn't god want to give us a heads up on that? If there is a god, or gods, they are far older and incomprehensible to us than we can fathom. If there is a god, he's either cruel or neglectful.I know folks will say "He gave us free will," but what free will does a child have when it is being raped or murdered by some sicko?If god can see, why won't he help? If he can't where is he? If he is omnipotent, he knows all.If he knows all and does nothing, he doesn't care. If he doesn't know, he's not omnipotent, and therefore, not a god.


Babs34 said:


> I agree Stoney.....an omnipotent being would NOT do a re-write. I personally believe there are fallacies upon fallacies within the Bible, yet at the same time, I believe it was predestined to "appear that way" to some.
> King James "version" is exactly what it is. I think of the Bible, moreso the OT, to be a compiliation of historical events not properly documented. Better put, I feel it is a book to ponder in depth...but not so much for its "precise" timelines.
> For me, I take solace in knowing that it was MERE "prophets" who were merely attempting to convey God's word.....and in the mix, basically, royally screwed it up. And then yet, at the same token, God gave us free will------allowed some of those prophets to at least minimally convey His message------and very specifically the message-----No one will get to the Father-----that "omnipotent" God whom we have REASON to fear-----but through the Son.......that "man" in which mankind can relate to.....even the man who so strongly adheres to the value of NOT believing.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> if you look objectively at western history, it has been Christianity which was the impetus for exploration. We have historically "imposed" Christianity on every society we dominated. One need only look to modern"missionary" work of "spreading the word" to see that it is quite simply a CULT.... Oh, but not MY branch....well all branches come from the same tree...a tree of cultism. The exact same problem comes from Islam, and if you look around, it is the clashes of religious difference which create the flash points of global conflict. Wonderful....
> 
> I'm not bashing it, just telling it like it is. If bashing is the best description for the truth...so be it. Amen??
> 
> out.


 Dammit, LOL....I'm too TOO tired for this. Missionairies are KILLED daily by muslims in Islamic countries simply for preaching the very PEACEFUL word of Christ....which are not the words of the Old Testament~~so to speak. No Christian in a missionary will ever give them, or any other future possible convert, an ultimatum of death ....I'm talking in the literal sense. Let's face it. Some Chrisitans may come accross as a nusance, bothersome.....even annoying as shit.....but dangerous? Never.
And for the sake of argument....let's just say it really is all fiction. Guess what? Still AWESOME words to live by........once it was corrected via Christ that is. Ha, I defy islam to stake that claim via thw words/teachings of "prophet mohammad." <smile>


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> See, I don't get that whole fear thing.If he's our father and he loves us, he wouldn't want us to fear him.Fear is a means to control. By threatening people with eternal torture, you're (I refer to the authors of Christianity) trying to make them behave the way you want to, and not to question you, because when the Bible is questioned and Christianity is picked apart,it doesn't stand up. So 6000 years ago, man and dinosaurs walked the earth together, and nobody mentions this in the bible? Nobody points out the earth is round and orbits the sun? Wouldn't god want to give us a heads up on that? If there is a god, or gods, they are far older and incomprehensible to us than we can fathom. If there is a god, he's either cruel or neglectful.I know folks will say "He gave us free will," but what free will does a child have when it is being raped or murdered by some sicko?If god can see, why won't he help? If he can't where is he? If he is omnipotent, he knows all.If he knows all and does nothing, he doesn't care. If he doesn't know, he's not omnipotent, and therefore, not a god.


 LOL, and I just did say I was WAY TOO tired to do this, yet here I sit.....
Stoney, it sounds to me that you are insistent upon having all too many answers, lol. That would make you God if you even began to know a percentage you wished to. When I speak in terms of "fearing" God..it's not a bad, but good thing. I don't know if you are a parent...but could you imagine being one and NOT having your child have that minimal fear factor? That child would be hell bound for sure.....don't laugh. I'm being cynical....not the Bible thumping Baptist. Have you ever seen a mother with a toddler in public? LOL!!!! If looks could kill, mothers (and fathers) would need no weapon...take my word. Without those years of being looked upon as "hateful guidance".........a child would grow into a young man/woman ending up in severe havoc and grief. If you don't take the time and energy (and it takes A LOT of energy) to guide-----and I do mean by way of punishment----that child is doomed. That child goes through life with very warped views of reality in society and ends up in a hopeless place. Now, "balancing" all of this is the hardest job in the world.
When you take something like this (so small a scale) and you even attempt to apply it on a level (mind you to a level to someone who can not even possibly fathom the reality of a God)---------there lies FEAR. When a person realizes that there are in fact consequences to life choices (and no.....not just the ones the gov't imposes)......there's FEAR. With the "Father" there is that ever present knowledge that He has seen your sins, past and present.....with Christ, there is that compassion, that forgiveness, that solitude of feeling whole and complete......one great word: FORGIVEN. There are no worse chains to carry in life than that of feeling eternally guilty.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Choice......I just don't think God wishes any evil upon us whatsoever. So many times in my life, I half-heartedly called upon God to HELP, and I do mean I desperately called upon that. I can now look back in my life and see where God was, REALLY TRULY was there HELPING.....whereas I simply could not see it at all then.*
*It's my humble opinion that God doesn't want zombies. He wishes us to desire His face, if you will. We, as natural born sinners, we make our choices. Some of us use those choices (both good and bad) to learn from them and take them to broader levels of conciousness. Am I claiming myself more superior to you or anyone else? Not in the least. I have only begun to live. What is life without the "alpha" and the "Omega"...no new beginning/no middle/no end.......no lessons learned........just robots.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

But...if you don't question things, how do you learn? You can't just say, "It's that way because it is." Because that's not good enough.That won't challenge the mind, make you grow as a person.

Yes, I have two children. No, they don't fear me in the sense that I will harm them. they may get bitched at,but they know I will protect them with my life.
As for consequences in the afterlife...that isn't what stops me from hurting others,and doing"bad" things...I don't like to hurt people, so I don't do it.
Speaking as a parent, I know that even if my kids did something awful, I would not punish them eternally for it. I would not torture them and attempt to control their actions by making them afraid for their very souls. That isn't love.If you fear him,you're not loving him...you're obeying him so he doesn't squash you like a bug. If we were all god's children, and Jesus was as well,how the heck does it make any sense to kill your children's brother so you don't have to kill them?Huh? That's the logic of a psycopath. I don't need to be forgiven for these imagined sins by anyone unless I committed them directly against them.And most of the so called sins aren't even worthy of punishment. Guilt is another emotion used to control.If he gave you a mind to think with, but says don't use it to question me, then he's a megalomaniac.


Babs34 said:


> LOL, and I just did say I was WAY TOO tired to do this, yet here I sit.....
> Stoney, it sounds to me that you are insistent upon having all too many answers, lol. That would make you God if you even began to know a percentage you wished to. When I speak in terms of "fearing" God..it's not a bad, but good thing. I don't know if you are a parent...but could you imagine being one and NOT having your child have that minimal fear factor? That child would be hell bound for sure.....don't laugh. I'm being cynical....not the Bible thumping Baptist. Have you ever seen a mother with a toddler in public? LOL!!!! If looks could kill, mothers (and fathers) would need no weapon...take my word. Without those years of being looked upon as "hateful guidance".........a child would grow into a young man/woman ending up in severe havoc and grief. If you don't take the time and energy (and it takes A LOT of energy) to guide-----and I do mean by way of punishment----that child is doomed. That child goes through life with very warped views of reality in society and ends up in a hopeless place. Now, "balancing" all of this is the hardest job in the world.
> When you take something like this (so small a scale) and you even attempt to apply it on a level (mind you to a level to someone who can not even possibly fathom the reality of a God)---------there lies FEAR. When a person realizes that there are in fact consequences to life choices (and no.....not just the ones the gov't imposes)......there's FEAR. With the "Father" there is that ever present knowledge that He has seen your sins, past and present.....with Christ, there is that compassion, that forgiveness, that solitude of feeling whole and complete......one great word: FORGIVEN. There are no worse chains to carry in life than that of feeling eternally guilty.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

But if he exists, he's supposedly infinite and you are finite.You can't comprehend what he wants, its impossible.No baby is a natural born "sinner", that's just the yoke that the church tries to place on your shoulders so the mind control can begin early.


Babs34 said:


> *Choice......I just don't think God wishes any evil upon us whatsoever. So many times in my life, I half-heartedly called upon God to HELP, and I do mean I desperately called upon that. I can now look back in my life and see where God was, REALLY TRULY was there HELPING.....whereas I simply could not see it at all then.*
> *It's my humble opinion that God doesn't want zombies. He wishes us to desire His face, if you will. We, as natural born sinners, we make our choices. Some of us use those choices (both good and bad) to learn from them and take them to broader levels of conciousness. Am I claiming myself more superior to you or anyone else? Not in the least. I have only begun to live. What is life without the "alpha" and the "Omega"...no new beginning/no middle/no end.......no lessons learned........just robots.*


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

*OK, I will rephrase...babies in fact do not sin, but they are in fact born into a world of untold sinfulness.......and where better to learn of sin, but then by your surroundings? Notice that mongloid children, special needs children accross the board......they will just SMILE, SMILE, SMILE. Their worst "sin" is that they will never go on to lead lives as you and I do......with choices. Their minds are forever caught up in that baby mentaliity whereas they never even learn how to commit the first sin.*
*Oh no.....I am VERY certain God wishes us to question, VERY MUCH SO. Without questions, there are no answers. But, as I said already, I don't believe He guides us to find our answers via the Bible alone.*
*You can still "bitch at your children" and put the fear of God into them, LOL.......yeap, sure can. The parent who is unable to instill fear is the parent who IS out of control. I don't know about you, but I definitely need to be the one in control...I am the parent....not vice verca. That is the word, ugly as it sounds: CONTROL. I, as the parent, have the last say....that's final. Notice too that when they hate it the most is when it's usually what's best for them. What can I say? I am Mom and Dad....always have been.*
*This eternal damnation you refer to.....I don't see it that way. In fact, I don't even see anywhere in the Bible speaking of burning flesh...now, the quran has that--very explicitly at that.*
*I believe hell to be the total absence of God.....a void words can not even begin to describe. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, here is a link that tells how many times hell is mentioned in each version of the bible.http://www.ecclesia.org/truth/hell.html 
Here are some bible quotes where it refers to fire.

Revelation 19:20 talks about the fiery lake: "But the beast was captured, and with him the false prophet who had performed the miraculous signs on his behalf. With these signs he had deluded those who had received the mark of the beast and worshiped his image. The two of them were thrown alive into the fiery lake of burning sulfur." 

[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*The heat of Hell:*

In the Christian Scriptures, one of the most common attributes mentioned about Hell is its high temperature:


​[/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Matthew 13:42:* "_And shall cast them into a furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth_."[/FONT]​[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Matt 25:41:* "_Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels_." This passage relates to Jesus' judgment of all the world.[/FONT]​
[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Mark 9:43-48: *_And if thy hand offend thee, cut it off: it is better for thee to enter into life maimed, than having two hands to go into hell, into the fire that never shall be quenched_." The reference to fire is repeated three more times in the passage for emphasis.[/FONT]​[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Luke 16:24:* "_And he cried and said, Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus, that he may dip the tip of his finger in water, and cool my tongue; for I am tormented in this flame._" This is a plea described as coming from an inhabitant of Hell.[/FONT]​




[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*Revelation 20:13-15:* "_...hell delivered up the dead which were in them...And death and hell were cast into the lake of fire. This is the second death. And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire._"[/FONT]​




[FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]* Revelation 21:8*: "_But the fearful, and unbelieving ... shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone._" Brimstone is sulphur. In order for sulphur to form a lake, it must be molten. Thus, its temperature must be at or below 444.6 °C or 832 °F. [/FONT]​So, I'd say that, yes, getting cast into a fiery pit will more often than not burn your flesh.


Babs34 said:


> *This eternal damnation you refer to.....I don't see it that way. In fact, I don't even see anywhere in the Bible speaking of burning flesh...now, the quran has that--very explicitly at that.*
> *I believe hell to be the total absence of God.....a void words can not even begin to describe. *


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Phew, I'm trying so hard to even stay awake here, hahaha.*
*OK, "those" verses.*
*With my falling asleep here, I'll just end it for the night by saying that the devil and his angels are worthy of hell. They work VERY HARD to earn it......while people like myself and you question, go astray, and somehow come back stronger and more courageous for the hell we've endured.....and by "choice" chose the better course....the narrower path.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, it's been good discussing it with you.We both have our own beliefs. Like I've said on here before....for some folks 2 and 2 is just 4.For some, 2 and 2=god.


Babs34 said:


> *Phew, I'm trying so hard to even stay awake here, hahaha.*
> *OK, "those" verses.*
> *With my falling asleep here, I'll just end it for the night by saying that the devil and his angels are worthy of hell. They work VERY HARD to earn it......while people like myself and you question, go astray, and somehow come back stronger and more courageous for the hell we've endured.....and by "choice" chose the better course....the narrower path.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't deal with this while I'm watching The Bonnie Hunt Show.... I'll post later... 


out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, it's been good discussing it with you.We both have our own beliefs. Like I've said on here before....for some folks 2 and 2 is just 4.For some, 2 and 2=god.


 Stoney, you're alright in my book.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 11, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> Stoney, you're alright in my book.


 Both of you are. You did good staying awake! I was asleep but it was cool to see respect of each other.


----------



## cocoxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

roman catholic myself, great thread, someones feelings are gonna get hurt


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 11, 2009)

_&#8220;It ain&#8217;t those parts of the Bible that I can&#8217;t understand that bother me, it is the parts that I do understand.&#8221;_
* Mark Twain

* _With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion._
* Steven Weinberg *

_&#8220;What can be asserted without proof can be dismissed without proof.&#8221;_*
Christopher Hitchens*


_&#8220;Christianity is the most ridiculous, the most absurd and bloody religion that has ever infected the world.&#8221; _*
Voltaire*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got to tip my hat to the Christopher Hitchens quote.... so focused, so simple, so true.

out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 12, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> roman catholic myself, great thread, someones feelings are gonna get hurt


 Post 199 and my feelings are still not hurt. I don't wound easily.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Zombie Jeebus day everyone!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm glad to see Christians getting together on a pagan holiday.. always refreshing.

out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm glad to see Christians getting together on a pagan holiday.. always refreshing.
> 
> out.


 LOL..smartass.
out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

Better than a dumbarse?? 

out.


----------



## GOBBLEGOBBLE (Apr 17, 2009)

justatoker said:


> shoudnt the title be "how many hippocrytes" ? lol.


You know what really sucks is...
we tend to be ridiculed by the Christian community because we smoke pot and ridiculed by pot smoking community because were Christians.
Basically, pot smoking Christians are the bi-racial people of the 1950's

p.s. count me in


----------



## fga (Apr 17, 2009)

i havent been to shursh in a while, but count me in too.


----------



## wackthis (Apr 19, 2009)

I am Christian....but like most of us, only when it is convenient.


----------



## mtm164 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i am 
im also a prechers kid


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Better than a dumbarse??
> 
> out.


 Naturally...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 20, 2009)

wackthis said:


> I am Christian....but like most of us, only when it is convenient.


 *I swear I try hardest when it's the least convenient....God help me.*


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 20, 2009)

mtm164 said:


> yeah i am
> im also a prechers kid


 Ah....but you preacher's kids are the biggest terror of them all----J/K......J/K. Seriously though, my first go with certain "things" (aka shrooms) was with the preacher's son.
He was a good guy though...really was.


----------



## BooRadley (Apr 20, 2009)

williamthebloody said:


> I am a christian, however i do not believe that all of the bible was divinely inspired by God, some of the men who wrote it added their own spin on things, I also do not go to church because each little group puts their own spin on things and presents it as dogmatic law, I don't need anyone to tell me what the bible says cause I can read it for myself and draw my own conclusions as to what it's saying



Wow.
You and I have _all_ this in common.


----------



## CarJobWeed (Apr 23, 2009)

Full christian here, Jesus christ for life!


----------



## TheHighClub (Apr 28, 2009)

i am add me to the list


----------



## SagaCity (Oct 22, 2010)

As am I. Encountering God wherever He reveals Himself. Enjoying His blessings.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 22, 2010)

SagaCity said:


> As am I. Encountering God wherever He reveals Himself. Enjoying His blessings.


You necro a thread to say that?


----------



## IregAt420 (Oct 22, 2010)

Can I just call myself " A believer in God/Faith" (Thats also smokes pot) 

Mindphuk! You KNOW you want to be chimed in to this poll! cmon, comere! lol...


----------



## V 8 ENGINES (Oct 22, 2010)

" my God is my judge, no gown no gavell "


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Born and Breed into it,,,,Quit a long time ago,,,but still belive in good and practice right from wrong in life,,,most of the time. I still Pray tho' to myself and Jesus, cause he's my friend. But I can not judge anyone for there inner spiritul being or belifs unless it interferes with my well being in this life. Please unless you are a God don't preach in the Reality of flesh,blood,and life. It causes trouble.


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 22, 2010)

count me in as well. Jesus is God and the Bible is the living breathing Word of God that will speak to whoever reads it.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 25, 2010)

right here is a christians


----------



## Kyle McCool (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I get into this too?! Haha, I ams a Christian!

I just smoked  with JC the other day.


----------



## Acidbomb (Nov 1, 2010)

Christian here.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 1, 2010)

_"If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives."_ (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)

_A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death._ (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)



 _ If a man still prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall say to him, "You shall not live, because you have spoken a lie in the name of the Lord." When he prophesies, his parents, father and mother, shall thrust him through. _ (Zechariah 13:3 NAB)


These all sound like great ideas. I'm in.


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Nov 1, 2010)

i belive.....


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh! Oh! Oh!

Here's another one of my favorites where God tells us of the evil things he brings:

Joshua 23:15 
Therefore it shall come to pass, that as all good things are come upon you, which the LORD your God promised you; so shall the LORD bring upon you all evil things.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> _"If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives."_ (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)
> 
> _A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death._ (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)
> 
> ...


Atheism > Christianity

This dudes post illustrates that point.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a hard pill to swallow but the lord giveth and the lord taketh away. God doesn't make evil, but can allow evil things to happen for a number of reasons, those being results of other people's free will, you straying from the path of the lord or because he has something EVEN BETTER in store for you replacing what you lost.


Job 42:10 (New King James Version)

10 And the LORD restored Job&#8217;s losses[a] when he prayed for his friends. Indeed the LORD gave Job twice as much as he had before.



Jeremiah 29:11 (New International Version © 2010)

11 For I know the plans I have for you,&#8221; declares the LORD, &#8220;plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2010)

So God takes Jobs family and everything he had, just to see if he'd keep his faith, then when he did he was awarded "twice as much as he had before"... 

Good lesson 

/sarcasm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh!
> 
> Here's another one of my favorites where God tells us of the evil things he brings:
> 
> ...


Spectacular quotes that illustrate your distain for another person&#8217;s beliefs.
Taken alone these quotes sound barbaric, but in context with their issuance, and the fact that they have been superseded by the New Testament they appear to be quoted to simply be disrespectful or at the very least out of ignorance.

First, those 4 quotes are all from the Old Testament which is the first covenant between God and Israel prior to the appearance of Jesus Christ.
Included in this work are Laws, rules and ritual of all manner that have no place in the "New covenant" (the period between the death of Jesus and present day). We are told that the "Law" (Old Testament and the 10 commandments) are held before us to show us that we cannot possibly attain this level of purity and who&#8217;s purpose is to show us we are fallen and need the guidance of our Lord (think of it like a mirror, a brutally honest one).
We are all sinners, both Christian, Atheist (and all other schools of thinking) alike - those documents simply illustrate that. The last words of Christ spoken on the cross were &#8220;It is finished&#8221; he was referring to his roll in negating the first Covenant and initiating the second (New Testament).

If your distaste for Christians stems from you thinking we think we are better than Non-Christians, that is simply not so. In my own mind I feel more ignorant than one whom does not believe because I know what I should be doing but am not.
I should not gawk at the hottie in the mall in the skin tight sweats but I do.
I should not judge someone for some stupid human flaw, but I still do.
I should not flip you off when you run me off the road, but I still do.
You see, I know its wrong & I try & not do it but I still do. Therefore I try harder to be a better person & little by little I&#8217;m getting there. 
And I most assuredly do not look down upon any one who&#8217;s belief differs from mine, after all - Its all about free will.

And if you would like to quote the lords word, how about these.
Since you have in obedience to the truth purified your souls for a sincere love of the brethren, fervently love [agape] one another from the heart. Peter 1:22

_Many waters cannot quench love; rivers cannot wash it away. If one were to give all the wealth of his house for love, it would be utterly scorned. _*Song of Solomon 8:7* 


And my personal favorite:
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. John 3:16 
Peace
GWN


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Central Cali Christian here.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with GreatwhiteNorth. I too believe, but do things that I should not, say things I should not, think things I should not. When it comes to most Christians , they soak up the Govt. and Media's propaganda on that evil plant ....marijuana. To them it is the Devil's Weed. I grew up in Georgia in the heart of the bible belt, and I heard it in church many times. 

I've been told I can't be a Christian and use marijuana, and I just can't get most of the Christians who are brainwashed by the media's propaganda to understand verses like >

*God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.&#8230;To you it will be for meat." &#8230; And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall &#8230; speak lies in hypocrisy &#8230; commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. (Paul: 1 Timothy 4:1-3)*


Watch them stutter and get mad when you tell them "God didn't create an illegal plant" then tell them Gen 1:12 And the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good.) but because the Govt. says it BAD and made laws forbidding its possession and use, then so most of the Christian brethren go along with it . I've tried to explain to many brainwashed Christians about how marijuana came to be illegal, and it just doesn't stick.If marijuana was suddenly legal worldwide tomorrow, it would take decades for bible believers to accept it and then there would still be many who never would. 

Racism and money, the 2 things that were really behind the illegalizing of marijuana. Most Christians don't know about the Dupont and Hearst scheme back in the 1930s and their pushing for the demonization and prohibition of the harmless plant because they stood to lose millions if it remained legal. I know that I'm preaching to the choir here about this on this site. It's hard finding pro-marijuana Christians. I know this thread just said "How Many Christians On This Site?" , but it made me think of how many times I've tried to shatter the lies of marijuana propaganda to Christians I know in person. 70+ years of propaganda is hard to undo.

I remember hearing in church the preacher yelling "you'll go to hell for smoking pot" , it was like a scene out of Reefer Madness. How much clearer could it be but they still do not get it. 1 Timothy chapter 4: verses 1-4 > 

*1*Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; *2*Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; *3*Forbidding to marry, _and commanding_ to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. *4*For every creature of God _is_ good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: *5*For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer. 

It says commanding to abstain from MEATS. Some anti-marijuana Christians have said back to me "yeah and God means MEATS as in animal flesh" , I said really, go back and re-read Genesis 1:29-30 >

29And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for MEAT. 30And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I HAVE GIVEN EVERY GREEN HERB FOR MEAT: and it was so.


I usually can make 9 out of 10 anti-marijuana Christians shut their mouth or either change the subject fast. I always stick with the original KING JAMES VERSION, there are so many different versions with so many word changes , it creates different interpretations and confusion.It's just my opinion but I believe all these different bible versions where the words are changed up is meant to create confusion and misunderstanding , it makes it easier for the Govt. to manipulate the masses.


----------



## don2009 (Nov 2, 2010)

blah blah blah im a CRIP!!!!! all the same shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2010)

don2009 said:


> blah blah blah im a CRIP!!!!! all the same shit.


Not really, you see Jesus Christ died for you.
I'm pretty sure none of your Crip friends would do that for you willingly.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 2, 2010)

You can't throw out the old testament and then say we want a do-over, our first written book wasn't what we meant. It doesn't work like that, its a cop out, and it's bad for our planet. End Theology!

And even the New Testament is so flawed and inaccurate. First and foremost, all the Gospels contradict each other on simple things such as Jesus' birth, baptism and death. Also, our boys Matthew, Mark, Luke and John have been proven to not even be the full author of their respective Gospel. Luke especially has been said to have been written by multiple sources over decades. 

Come on, people... You are all smarter than this.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> You can't throw out the old testament and then say we want a do-over, our first written book wasn't what we meant. It doesn't work like that, its a cop out, and it's bad for our planet. End Theology!
> 
> And even the New Testament is so flawed and inaccurate. First and foremost, all the Gospels contradict each other on simple things such as Jesus' birth, baptism and death. Also, our boys Matthew, Mark, Luke and John have been proven to not even be the full author of their respective Gospel. Luke especially has been said to have been written by multiple sources over decades.
> 
> Come on, people... You are all smarter than this.


Yes, we are...that we are.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 3, 2010)

Only about 40% of the Gospels agree with each other's stories. But in the end, if one can't dismiss Christianity, the New Testament, The Old Testament, Qu'ran, Islam, all of it... as merely a bunch of stories, then that's just too bad for oneself.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> then that's just too bad for oneself.
> 
> You just have no idea how much so.


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 3, 2010)

Auzzie07 said:


> You can't throw out the old testament and then say we want a do-over, our first written book wasn't what we meant. It doesn't work like that, its a cop out, and it's bad for our planet. End Theology!
> 
> And even the New Testament is so flawed and inaccurate. First and foremost, all the Gospels contradict each other on simple things such as Jesus' birth, baptism and death. Also, our boys Matthew, Mark, Luke and John have been proven to not even be the full author of their respective Gospel. Luke especially has been said to have been written by multiple sources over decades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 4, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Auzzie07 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't throw out the old testament and then say we want a do-over, our first written book wasn't what we meant. It doesn't work like that, its a cop out, and it's bad for our planet. End Theology!
> ...


----------



## canagalize (Nov 4, 2010)

I am a Christian. I love and represent Jesus Christ everywhere I go.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> <font color="green">So God takes Jobs family and everything he had, just to see if he'd keep his faith, then when he did he was awarded "twice as much as he had before"... Good lesson /sarcasm


 Keep up the good fight, brotha


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 5, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Atheism > Christianity
> 
> This dudes post illustrates that point.


It merely illustrates the obvious that mankind has attempted to play God throughout history, and continues to do so at a more expedient and 'advanced' rate.
But "by all means"....continue to use every last source of your energy to make that redundant point. ​


----------



## NLNo5 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in about as far as I can get but my Christian faith is based on what I've learned in science and how that reconciles with my experiences of my life. I wouldn't recommend Christianity to anyone unless it suits them.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Nov 6, 2010)

So this is how it went right? 

I am going to create man and woman and condemn them with original sin. Then I am going to impregnate a woman with myself so I can be born into this world. Once here I am going to sacrifice myself to myself, to free you of the original sin I condemned you with. Crazy to say the least.


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 6, 2010)

I am a Christian! Praise Jesus!


----------



## budlet (Nov 7, 2010)

Hes not the messiah, hes a very naughty boy.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 7, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> So this is how it went right?
> 
> I am going to create man and woman and condemn them with original sin. Then I am going to impregnate a woman with myself so I can be born into this world. Once here I am going to sacrifice myself to myself, to free you of the original sin I condemned you with. Crazy to say the least.


'
......naa, a little bit more like, I am going to simply 'create'.....beauty---period, point blank. And I'm going to give them the option of choosing from that which is wholesome and pure or that which is heinous and despicable.

If you don't have the choice between the two, you are only but a robot. Who needs robots?

By God coming "in the flesh"........living as we do, yet with "the knowledge of God".....and at the same token, being privy to sin for having been "in the flesh"......serves as the perfect token of God's affection to 'the man.'

We, as people, are ALWAYS asking, even if only indirectly, for our loved ones to sacrifice on account of us as individuals. He does it for us ALL.......it's awesome knowing His love.
.....................


----------



## budlet (Nov 8, 2010)

i disagree. you have been decieved. open your mind and consider all the evidence. 
religions are cults. man made. like cancer. stop wasting your time following a man made cult based on fear. one day mankind as a species will get over all this religion nonsense, be ahead of the game. please.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2010)

budlet said:


> i disagree. you have been decieved. open your mind and consider all the evidence.


One could say the same to the non-believer and be equally correct.
Perhaps you might "open your mind" and consider that others on this forum have had radically different life experiences from you and that to me God is reality.
It is possible my friend.


----------



## carl.burnette (Nov 8, 2010)

I am. 

Although, according to Rev Daddy (yes, he;s really a pastor) I suck


----------



## budlet (Nov 8, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One could say the same to the non-believer and be equally correct.
> Perhaps you might "open your mind" and consider that others on this forum have had radically different life experiences from you and that to me God is reality.
> It is possible my friend.


then you need some help. oh and some evidence.
which god though ? there are so many to choose from these days. which flavour do you prefer ? 
tell me of your radical life experiences, i am intrigued.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2010)

I decline to debate this with you for two reasons.
1) The OP has specifically asked for no debate on the subj.
2) If I felt you were truly in search of an alternative viewpoint from your own I would be happy to share my views with you, however your initial statement, and those that followed show a callus disreguard for others views/beliefs.
Please show me how these statements can be called anything other than derogatory, disrespectful and inflammitory?
"Hes not the messiah, hes a very naughty boy."
"you have been decieved. open your mind and consider all the evidence."
"stop wasting your time following a man made cult based on fear"
"get over all this religion nonsense"
"then you need some help"
"which god though ? there are so many to choose from these days. which flavour do you prefer ?"

The pattern of your posts indicate to me you don't really want to debate/share ideas, you simply wish to make yourself feel superior by debasing another, and I can see no positive outcome in that so have a nice day & may God bless you and your family.
Out.

Postscript, Interesting Avi you have there BTW. Are you aware that in some regions of Italy and Sweden the lady bug is called _boarina del Signor, or S_hepherdess of Christ ?
Peace


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 8, 2010)

budlet said:


> i disagree. you have been decieved. open your mind and consider all the evidence.
> religions are cults. man made. like cancer. stop wasting your time following a man made cult based on fear. one day mankind as a species will get over all this religion nonsense, be ahead of the game. please.


I've been deceived? .....won't respond by laughing or crying at that ridiculous notion. 
"Evidence" shows us mortal man that the CANCER being CREATED, amongst numerous-- if not ALL diseases, has been created by.....YOU GUESSED IT.......MAN.

Pssst......condescending tones will get you nowhere with me.


----------



## budlet (Nov 9, 2010)

i cant seem to post a reply. maybe i have been banned from this thread.
it was not my intention to offend anyone, if i have then i am sorry.
i may have posted my opinions on the wrong thread and for that i apologise.
i think i will start my own thread to continue this debate you are both invited to contribute.

interesting point on the lady bug, i like them because they eat spider mites.


----------



## budlet (Nov 9, 2010)

ahh, its working now.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 10, 2010)

Not a christian although i do believe in alot of christian belief's, just in a much different way, a way that's considered blasphemy by most but still live and let live.. Do what makes you happy and comfortable..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Do what makes you happy and comfortable..


Couldn't agree more MP.

But how bout we add the caveat - ..at the expense of others.

Then how would you feel? (rhetorical)


----------



## Kurinshin (Nov 16, 2010)

one right here.


----------



## siestatim (Feb 26, 2011)

Count me in to Brother


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2011)

siestatim said:


> Count me in to Brother


Welcome siestatim - I'm a South Fla transplant my self.
Glad you showed up.


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you for making this thread. Now I know who to stay away from on this site.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> Thank you for making this thread. Now I know who to stay away from on this site.


We wont miss you.

Prick.


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 26, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> We wont miss you.
> 
> Prick.


Hmm. Can't imigine why someone would want to distance themselves from such a friendly culture. Oh well. I'll be in the shadows.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> Hmm. Can't imigine why someone would want to distance themselves from such a friendly culture. Oh well. I'll be in the shadows.


Lol, you came to 'our' thread and made a ridiculous comment, OUT OF NOWHERE!

Whos unfriendly?


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 26, 2011)

I said friendly, not unfriendly. It's not rediculous. I too believe in a higher power. Just not one who judges people and sends them to hell.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 26, 2011)

I know what you said, I reversed it towards you.

Im glad you do believe in a higher power...

So Hitlers accomplishments shouldn't be judged? Or should he be given a free ride to paradise? 

All should be judged equally.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> Thank you for making this thread. Now I know who to stay away from on this site.


This thread is 2yrs old


----------



## CannabCitizen (Feb 27, 2011)

No sir, haven't been one since mid december and it feels good to be free


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2011)

CannabCitizen said:


> No sir, haven't been one since mid december and it feels good to be free


I'd love to hear that story if you don't mind


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 27, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> This thread is 2yrs old


Doesn't really change anything now does it? Actually it does. I have a deeper well in which to monitor you psychopaths.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> Doesn't really change anything now does it? Actually it does. I have a deeper well in which to monitor you psychopaths.


Is there a reason for your anger?
Whats with the name calling?
Peace


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> We wont miss you.
> 
> Prick.


Well we know who the poser in the group is.


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> We wont miss you.
> 
> Prick.


That's what's with the name calling. I'll be watching....


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> We wont miss you.
> 
> Prick.


Well we know who the poser in the group is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> That's what's with the name calling. I'll be watching....


Watching me? Have I slighted you in some way? 
If so I apologize, not my intent.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 27, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha fuck you all you bunch of insecure numpties  i have attended christian camp multiple times, i've been into the lair, i've seen the depth of the bullshit  I recall one lovely gentleman actually stood in front of me and adamently argued that carbon dating proved the bibles legitimacy  that made my day


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 27, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Watching me? Have I slighted you in some way?
> If so I apologize, not my intent.


You have not slighted me in the slightest. I meant that I'll be watching this thread. But really as a joke. I admire you're ability to reason. Perhaps come of your constituents could benefit from such an ability.


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

lol i carbon dated my bible, it dates back to the 1980's


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> lol i carbon dated my bible, it dates back to the 1980's


SOLID! 

Nobody really uses phone books anymore... Any chance that could carry over...?


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> Well we know who the poser in the group is.


Poser??

Uh, no. I just feel its ridiculous you guys come here in mocking us. 

YOU do not know there is no God, just like we dont know there is one. 

But I CHOOSE to believe, to have faith, and to have hope.

Im truly sorry your shallow souls and emotions dont give you the power to feel anything deeper than physical pain and daily emotions.

I've tried, I really have...to have reasonable debates, without name calling/bashing. I got bashed for believing in an invisible man and got slammed repeatedly for my beliefs...

Thats the exact reason I stay out of this section.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> You have not slighted me in the slightest. I meant that I'll be watching this thread. But really as a joke. I admire you're ability to reason. Perhaps come of your constituents could benefit from such an ability.


I have no constituents - I'm not a politician, just a man living my own dream.
Peace


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Poser??
> 
> Uh, no. I just feel its ridiculous you guys come here in mocking us.
> 
> ...



Actions speak louder than words


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 27, 2011)

And what actions have you seen?

I called a prick a prick...Are you going to judge me over it? "_your god says not to call names blah blah blah_

Mock me some more man, I really dont care. I have mine you have yours.

Heres the thing that really gets me, WE ALL SMOKE CANNABIS. Cant we just settle on that???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I recall one lovely gentleman actually stood in front of me and adamently argued that carbon dating proved the bibles legitimacy  that made my day


And police cars have "To protect and serve" emblazoned on the doors - of which neither is true depending on who's in the uniform.

I don't believe I've ever been called a numptie before - actually had to look that one up even tho I was born in the UK.
Quote time.

"The most beautiful and most profound experience is the sensation of the mystical. It is the sower of all true science. He to whom this emotion is a stranger, who can no longer wonder and stand rapt in awe, is as good as dead. To know that what is impenetrable to us really exists, manifesting itself as the highest wisdom and the most radiant beauty which our dull faculties can comprehend only in their primitive forms - this knowledge, this feeling is at the center of true religiousness."
*Albert Einstein* - The Merging of Spirit and Science

Should we lump Einstein into the Numpties catagory as well?


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 27, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And police cars have "To protect and serve" emblazoned on the doors - of which neither is true depending on who's in the uniform.
> 
> I don't believe I've ever been called a numptie before - actually had to look that one up even tho I was born in the UK.
> Quote time.
> ...


I am making an effort to slow down on the religion bashing. And people like you make it easier or me to do so. Thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike Young said:


> I am making an effort to slow down on the religion bashing. And people like you make it easier or me to do so. Thank you.


In a debate like this one must realize that you cannot change the other persons belief, and that is not my intent.
It is nice to have a civil discourse from the other side of the fence occasionally tho.
Have a nice day.
GWN

BTW, I like your sig. I'm sitting here swilling a Bud as we speak.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Poser??
> 
> Uh, no. I just feel its ridiculous you guys come here in mocking us.
> 
> ...


Anyone has the right to believe any crazy thing that they want, however if you announce your beliefs on a public message board, then anyone has the right to mock said beliefs. 

You are correct, you choose to believe and choose to have blind faith. Some of us do not understand how people can live their lives believing in things where there is insufficient rational reasons to believe. Just for the record, I'm critical of other unsupportable and crazy beliefs that are posted here including conspiracy theories, alien visitation, ghosts, etc. 

Why do you think that your personal beliefs should be immune to any criticism when they are posted on a public board. I don't fear what other people say about my beliefs because I can defend each one on sound logic and reason.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 27, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Anyone has the right to believe any crazy thing that they want, however if you announce your beliefs on a public message board, then anyone has the right to mock said beliefs.
> 
> You are correct, you choose to believe and choose to have blind faith. Some of us do not understand how people can live their lives believing in things where there is insufficient rational reasons to believe. Just for the record, I'm critical of other unsupportable and crazy beliefs that are posted here including conspiracy theories, alien visitation, ghosts, etc.
> 
> Why do you think that your personal beliefs should be immune to any criticism when they are posted on a public board. I don't fear what other people say about my beliefs because I can defend each one on sound logic and reason.


Well, we've had our debates...and its hard for us(christians) to argue with most atheists or non-believers however you want to look at it. We have our Faith, you guys have your science.

You have physical proof, and we dont. So, it looks like you guys 'win' every debate...

Its just this thread was started to ask how many christians are here, and Mike came in here with an insult, and it just got under my skin.

Mocking is just another word for trolling imho. Debating is different.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 27, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Well, we've had our debates...and its hard for us(christians) to argue with most atheists or non-believers however you want to look at it. We have our Faith, you guys have your science.
> 
> You have physical proof, and we dont. So, it looks like you guys 'win' every debate...
> 
> ...


 
How can you be OK with believing something with no evidence? Especially when that something causes so much pain in the world. (referring to all the different faiths out there)


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 27, 2011)

suedonimn said:


> *Just curious how many... no debate, no squabble, just let me know you are here.*


 Recovering Southern Baptist.

Been "sober" twenty-five years now.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## buddy bud (Feb 28, 2011)

Got one here also just backslid after my son died.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2011)

buddy bud said:


> Got one here also just backslid after my son died.


I'm sorry for the loss of your son.
Parents should not out live their children.
My best to you & yours.
GWN


----------



## buddy bud (Feb 28, 2011)

greatwhitenorth said:


> i'm sorry for the loss of your son.
> Parents should not out live their children.
> My best to you & yours.
> Gwn


 thanks its been 2 years and feels like two days i have never went thru any thing like this thanks for the kind words peace and love


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How can you be OK with believing something with no evidence? Especially when that something causes so much pain in the world. (referring to all the different faiths out there)


Im going to answer that with a question of my own...

How can you not see the beauty outside the pain?
Take a step outside, open up, just let the vibes come in...Its all so beautiful...I am ok with my belief because of that....

Dust into beauty? I doubt that. 

"Especially when that something causes so much pain in the world."

You accredit the pain of this world to our Creator, yet you dont believe in him? That alone solidifies my argument. 

If you want, there is a book you can read, called " The Shack".--it goes into a little more detail about that argument.

We as the created, have the most beautiful, yet the most dangerous of responsibilities....freedom of choice. 

Lol, the choice to make weed illegal...look how much pain thats caused. And that plant, is natural grown. Nature itself is beautiful, and we are doing nothing but destroying it with our choices to better science and 'figure' this world out bit by bit.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 28, 2011)

buddy bud said:


> Got one here also just backslid after my son died.


Welcome to RIU!

Sorry for your loss..

On a lighter note, your avatar is awesome! lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> If you want, there is a book you can read, called " The Shack".


That was a very powerful book for me - I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 28, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was a very powerful book for me - I enjoyed it immensely.


I was told several times to read it, I tried several times as well...I couldnt get into it.

Then, my woman left, heartbroken and down, it was like the diamond sparkling in the sea. It caught my eye and I finished it that night.

Im wanting to read it again, just to soak everything in again...I've never cried during a book but Man Oh Man! What a great read!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 28, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Im going to answer that with a question of my own...
> 
> How can you not see the beauty outside the pain?
> Take a step outside, open up, just let the vibes come in...Its all so beautiful...I am ok with my belief because of that....


Why do religionists assume that people that don't accept your 'god' argument are somehow not able to see or appreciate beauty?



> Dust into beauty? I doubt that.


doesn't your scripture say that Yahweh created man from the dust


> ?
> 
> "Especially when that something causes so much pain in the world."
> 
> You accredit the pain of this world to our Creator, yet you dont believe in him? That alone solidifies my argument.


If you read the parenthetical, you would realize he wasn't talking about a creator but about religion. Religion is real, god is not. God cannot cause pain because he doesn't exist. Religionists cause a lot of pain in this world.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 28, 2011)

I didnt assume that he couldnt see the beauty, I told him how/why I was ok with my belief without 'evidence'. 

Instead of looking at the pain that you think is ALL accredited to religion/God, look at the other side. Look at the transformations in peoples lives.

I knew I shouldve worded that one differently, I just dont believe dust formed this by itself.

Thats why I'm not so much into organized religion anymore, because that is actually something I can agree with. 

My fault on the misread.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 28, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> I didnt assume that he couldnt see the beauty, I told him how/why I was ok with my belief without 'evidence'.
> 
> Instead of looking at the pain that you think is ALL accredited to religion/God, look at the other side. Look at the transformations in peoples lives.


 I have seen people transform their lives without a god. Do you believe a god is necessary? Do you actually believe that if someone is transformed by religion that means that the religion is true? For every person that gets transformed by Xianity there are 10 others that have been transformed by other non-Xian religions. You might be okay with false comfort but many of us are not. 

Do you believe in homeopathy? Even if you don't believe that it is a valid medical treatment, some people would say that even if it was merely a placebo effect, some people are helped, so why criticize homeopathy? But the fact is, many people are hurt by homeopathy and likewise, many people are hurt by religion. We have Xians in Nigeria, killing their children because god says to 'suffer not a witch to live.' There Xians in Uganda that have passed laws to imprison gays (they wanted to execute them). We have Xian missionaries in AIDS ridden countries that are telling people not to wear condoms. We have Xians in this country that are trying to use the force of law to trample on the rights of woman and gays. We have families that become estranged and essentially disown their children, not because they join some other religion or cult but because they decided that there is insufficient evidence to continue believing in a god. 

Whether you believe in a specific holy book and religion or not, the idea of promoting blind faith and ignorance is harmful.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its not necessary, necessarily. Some just need that little push...

Agreed. Thats why after much thought, I chose not to be a missionary( I contemplated it after high school)

I'm not trying to promote you to believe, I'm in no position to talk to people about God, in a sense of trying to 'convert' them.

I dont see how believing in God and promoting a relationship with him is harmful...but I do see how religion is masked sometimes by greed and their image.

I'd like to explain something real fast...

I once started going to a (I think) Lutheran? church when I was 13 with some friends. One morning, I fell out of my chair backwards and broke my finger. I mean sideways broke.
Instead of them taking me to a hospital/contacting my parents, they told me to step on it and pull it straight. like, wtf? I was 13 and I knew that was ridiculous.
Ended up staying for the whole church session(another 3 hours)...Thats been the biggest damper on organized religion for me. I did find my place in a baptist setting, they are more down to earth.

Idk mind...I just believe, and thats that. You wont change it. And Im not going to change your beliefs, altho I'd love to see you believe lol.

This is something I really enjoy doing tho, seeing yalls opinion on things and discussing them is something I dont get to do in reality.


----------



## buddy bud (Feb 28, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> Welcome to RIU!
> 
> Sorry for your loss..
> 
> On a lighter note, your avatar is awesome! lol



Yea thats a local tree lol and thanks so much


----------



## TrippyReefer (Mar 3, 2011)

buddy bud said:


> Yea thats a local tree lol and thanks so much


Ive seen some wicked ass trees, but never that! lol


----------

